# BPAL (Black Phoenix Alchemy Lab) discussion



## Glitziegal (Sep 21, 2005)

I absolutely adore my BPAL scents which is perfume oils by Black Phoenix Alchemy lab for those who are wondering.

To me they are blended to perfection and the descriptions set a real picture in your head.

Currently my favourite oils are

Jezebel -description-Biblical witch, priestess of Astarte, and general troublemaker. A true role model for today's upwardly mobile Modern Woman. A gloriously decadent blend of honey, roses, orange blossom and sandalwood.

Eden-At the center of the Garden of Eden stands the Tree of the Knowledge of Good and Evil. Though modern interpretations of the Bible claim that it was an apple that the Serpent of the Tree offered to Eve, it is widely believed that the true Fruit of True Knowledge was, in fact, a fig. This oil contains the innocence of the Garden, coupled with the Truth and Erudition found in the fruit of the Tree of Evil: fig leaf, fig fruit, honeyed almond milk, toasted coconut and sandalwood

Velvet-Envelop yourself in the soft, sensual embrace of gentle sandalwood warmed by cocoa vanilla and a veil of deep myrrh.

 and finally

Bordello
A decadent, deep perfume, lusty and luxuriant. The scent evokes images of velvet-lined Old West cathouses, tightly laced corsets, rustling petticoats and coquettish snarls of pleasure. Bawdy plum with amaretto, burgundy wine and black currant

I'm really looking forward to trying Shadow Witch Orchid when it arrives too.


----------



## Janice (Sep 21, 2005)

BPAL pretty much rocks. I wish I wore scent more, I have a little collection of BPAL but I hardly ever wear them. Poor bottles, I've sold some of them but I should really wear them more often as they are very lovely.

We have a couple of threads discussing BPAL previously, some scents, etc.

http://specktra.net/forum/showthread.php?t=24961

http://specktra.net/forum/showthread.php?t=23165


----------



## lovemichelle (Sep 21, 2005)

Never heard of it


----------



## martygreene (Sep 21, 2005)

There are also a few Black Phoenix Alchemy Lab reviews in the fragrances reviews section.


----------



## cindyrella (Mar 6, 2006)

Here's another BPAL fan 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I have a lot of BPAL bottles, and I hoard the LE bottles. My favourite scents are:
Antique Lace (lovely vanilla scent)
Snow White (very different, I've had a lot of compliments about it)
Alice (such a sweet carnation scent, I love it even more that Lush's Potion fragrance)
Lick it (mint with vanilla is so yummie)
Beaver Moon (smells of strawberry cheesecake)
Snake Oil (their best selling fragrance, very sexy and mysterious)


----------



## inbigtrouble (Mar 13, 2006)

Yes, I have been a customer/forum member for two years.  I haven't ordered much lately, though, as nothing has caught my eye recently and I have such a big stash that I need to let it settle, a bit.

They do have some beautiful scents!


----------



## mitsukai (Mar 15, 2006)

huge bpal fan here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 im under the same name at bpal.org, but let me just say, beth rocks. there's no better perfume in the world, and all you gals still paying $40 for a generic designer perfume? bah 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 bah i say!


----------



## vampygirl (Mar 15, 2006)

ME!

Also love bordello and have been liking Sugar Skull as well.  I need to wear mine more often!


----------



## perpetuallycute (Mar 16, 2006)

Yes!  I'm hooked on Carnal in particular 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm still pretty much a newbie with them though! But I did order some things from the update yesterday.
I got Peony Moon & Monster Bait: Closet along with the Phoenix scent locket from Black Phoenix Trading Post!


----------



## venacava (Mar 16, 2006)

I've been a great fan of their product since 2003 but not a fan of their customer service. Actually, what customer service?


----------



## Chrissi (Apr 15, 2006)

I like their scents in the bottle, but on me, well let's just say they don't agree with me.


----------



## tarteheart (Apr 15, 2006)

I'm a big fan of both the product and customer service, for what it's worth. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *wave* I'm tart on bpal.org, hi everybody!


----------



## mitsukai (Apr 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Chrissi* 
_I like their scents in the bottle, but on me, well let's just say they don't agree with me._

 
how many have you tried? because ive tried over 100 but there's maybe 10-12 that really work on me. but that's the beauty of bpal - when they work, they're AMAZING, and not just meh like department store perfume.. they're made to be different on everyone


----------



## Nightshayde (Apr 19, 2006)

Yes!!

Got my first few imps the other day.  A couple were a bit of a disappointment but 90% of them were amazing. 

I'm currently really liking
-Queen Mab
-Aveal
-Vixen
-De Sade


----------



## thatonegirl (May 19, 2006)

Only perfume i wear! thatonegirl on the forum.


----------



## Selenite (May 21, 2006)

Oh, YES!

  I like very few commercial perfumes now that I've discovered BPAL.  

My favorites:
Bliss
Blood Rose
Chimera
Rose Red
Alice
Two, Five, and Seven
O
London
Jailbait
Dragon's Milk
Sugar Cookie


----------



## MarniMac (Jun 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cindyrella* 
_Here's another BPAL fan 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I have a lot of BPAL bottles, and I hoard the LE bottles. My favourite scents are:
Antique Lace (lovely vanilla scent)
Snow White (very different, I've had a lot of compliments about it)
Alice (such a sweet carnation scent, I love it even more that Lush's Potion fragrance)
Lick it (mint with vanilla is so yummie)
Beaver Moon (smells of strawberry cheesecake)
Snake Oil (their best selling fragrance, very sexy and mysterious)_

 

Oooh, I bought "Maiden" because I heard it was similar to Potion, but I will have to try Alice now too...


----------



## Janice (Jun 11, 2006)

Alice is def on my Top 10 list, I love wearing it during the hot afternoons here. It's just so pretty.


----------



## LatinaRose (Jun 13, 2006)

Never heard of this company, but they sound fantastic! Will be checking them out ASAP.


----------



## VeganChick (Jul 20, 2006)

I just got my debit card the other day and BPAL is one of the stores at the top of my list that I have to buy from. I think I'll order a few imps first and then go from there. I remember making a huge list of all the scents that interested me...I remember 'Cheshire Cat' and 'Carnal' were high up on the list.
Anyone know how long the imps last? 
I would assume a little while, since I have a yummy plain strawberry perfume oil in a tiny bottle that I use all the time and have barely made a dent in...


----------



## warriorprincess87 (Jul 20, 2006)

I just adore BPAL, I have lots of their scents in the 5mL and I purchased their Phoenix scent locket which I love to put my oil in.  It's especially great for those scents you love but may not react well on skin ie. like cinammin for me


----------



## tinysaurus_rex (Jul 27, 2006)

I bought a few imps from BPAL a while back (at the moment I remember getting White Rabbit, Dana O'Shea, The Hesperides, Venice, O, and Lust).   I actually didn't like the majority of the ones that I've tried; the only one I've used more than a couple of times was White Rabbit - its the best smelling perfume I've ever bought.

Maybe you guys could reccommend something similar to White Rabbit, as I'd hate to waste my money on imps that I won't use.


----------



## kcrae (Jul 27, 2006)

tried a few, however, haven't found anything I like other than "SIN" which is my go to scent now and haven't found one that compares.  But I will say it's hard to go back to department store fragrances now.


----------



## VeganChick (Jul 27, 2006)

I just ordered Fruit Moon off eBay and I'm bidding on a couple other LEs and some imps. Yumm.


----------



## MAChostage (Jul 28, 2006)

Ok, I'm gonna sound SUPER dumb... but I don't "get" BPAL.  I went to the site, it's delightfully bizzare, but what's all the talk about "imps" and stuff?  How does one get to know these scents, by ordering samples?  Is it only sold online?


----------



## CuddleyBlossoms (Aug 2, 2006)

Snake Oil is my favourite. 

I loved Quija but when I ordered a bottle of this it smelled completely different to the Imp that I had. I was so disappointed.


----------



## cindyrella (Aug 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAChostage* 
_Ok, I'm gonna sound SUPER dumb... but I don't "get" BPAL.  I went to the site, it's delightfully bizzare, but what's all the talk about "imps" and stuff?  How does one get to know these scents, by ordering samples?  Is it only sold online?_

 
Yes, their site can be a bit overwhelming, but the oils are definitely worth trying. 
The little sample vials you can buy are called imp's ears or imps for short. You can buy them for $3.50 each or a set of 6 for $19.50. They give you a great chance to trysome of their perfume oils. That's how it got started with me.
Bestseller is Snake Oil, and also O is very popular. 
They have a limited blends coming out once a month that can only be purchased during full moon or limited blends for Halloween, Christmas or Valentine that are sold during a longer period. 
Their regular scents are all categorised in Love Potions (no need to explain those), Wanderlust (named after cities all over the world) or Mad Tea party (Alice in Wonderland theme) for example or aromatherapy blends (Panacea).
They have over 300 blends so you really need to take some time to read all the descriptions.
This is mainly a webshop, although there are some shops that sell BPAL, but not many and BPAL has it's own shop that opens once a month.


----------



## jessiekins1 (Aug 3, 2006)

well, i think thisis something i will be adding to my specktra and mua wishlists. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 thanks.


----------



## MAChostage (Aug 3, 2006)

*Just placed an order!*

I bit the bullet!  Because of you guy's love of BPAL scents, and my overwhelming desire to find a scent or two that not everyone else is wearing, I just placed my order for 6 samples.  I am so excited, albeit a little disappointed, that orders take so long to process and ship.  The oils I ordered are:  Snake Oil, O, Harlot, Hunger, Debauchery, Vixen.  I'm glad I read this thread!


----------



## jessiekins1 (Aug 26, 2006)

i just got 4 imp's ears in a swap and i am in love! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 bayou and mata hari are sooooo yummy!


----------



## attacuswings (Oct 18, 2006)

BPAL is actually what led me to MAC.  I've been a BPAL nut since February.  You don't want to know how many bottles I've accumulated already - I've gone a little overboard!  But anyway, a lot of people talk about MAC on a subsection of the BPAL boards and that inspired me to drop by the counter at Belks a few days ago and I'm already hooked.

I have an addictive personality.


----------



## MAChostage (Oct 18, 2006)

Count me in as a BPAL nut, too!  I'd been looking for a "signature" fragrance, but I can't deal with all the "standard" store scents out there.  BPAL fit my groove just right.  I feel wonderful wearing those oils!  BPAL and MAC... my two addictions for sure.


----------



## joojifish (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: Any other BPAL fans on the board?*

Yep, definitely into BPAL.  Took many tries to find my hits, but boy, do I like my hits!  

Pumpkin Queen - The Glorious Grand Dame of the Pumpkin Patch! Regal Egyptian Amber, red ginger, orange peel, mandarin, cardamom, fig leaf and warm pumpkin.

Hungry Ghost Moon - On the 14th day of the seventh month of the lunar calendar, the Gates of Hell burst open, and ghosts pour forth from the Nine Darknesses into the sunlit world. To placate the dead, Hell Money is burned, offerings are made, and paper boats and floating lanterns are set out to give comfort and direction to wayward spirits. Though many spirits simply seek out the comforts of their former homes and the company of their loved ones, rancorous spirits also roam the streets, seeking revenge on those who have wronged them, before and after their deaths. Offerings of ginger candy, sugar cane, smoky vanilla and rice wine mingle with a ghost’s perfume of white sandalwood, ho wood, ti, white grapefruit, crystalline musk and aloe. This scent is tapered by the presence of seven herbs, woods and resins used in the purification of the spirit and the purging of earthly concerns from the soul.

Hoping to order some Snake Pit and Fire Pig bottles soon.


----------



## jeannette (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: Any other BPAL fans on the board?*

LOL, Hungry Ghost Month is a major festival in Chinese culture! From the description of the fragrance I think BPAL got the "essence" of this festival spot on. 

I'm waiting for High John the Conqueror in the mail!


----------



## mommamacgurl (Mar 4, 2007)

*Re: Any other BPAL fans on the board?*

Okay, after reading this thread i decided to give bpal a shot.  I just ordered 6 imps of the following: 

                                           o
                                           snake oil
                                           white rabbit
                                           french love
                                           love oil 
                                           love me

I can't wait to try these! I am so excited


----------



## Opheliac (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: Any other BPAL fans on the board?*

I've been reading over the BPAL site, and I think I'm eventually going to order some imps, though not right now. 

Some of the scents sound so interesting. Vinland, Dublin, Mama-Ji (I'm a Neil Gaiman fan, so I thought it was so cool that they have perfumes based off some of his characters), Ode on Melancholy, Lightning, Embalming Fluid... If I do start ordering from them, I'm going to end up getting tons! Too many things I want to try!


----------



## courters (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Any other BPAL fans on the board?*

I have a male friend that is really into BPAL.  He has a box in his bathroom entirely filled with BPAL stuff and some of it smells really great.

He does have this one that smells exactly like butterscotch that REALLY makes me want to throw up every time I catch a whiff of it.  I'm not that big on actual butterscotch, so maybe that's why?


----------



## Janice (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Any other BPAL fans on the board?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Opheliac* 

 
_Some of the scents sound so interesting. Vinland, Dublin, Mama-Ji (I'm a Neil Gaiman fan, so I thought it was so cool that they have perfumes based off some of his characters), Ode on Melancholy, Lightning, Embalming Fluid... If I do start ordering from them, I'm going to end up getting tons! Too many things I want to try!_

 
Make sure you grab Embalming Fluid, it's one of my top BPAL faves. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Empyreal Mist is another great one.


----------



## SagMaria (May 21, 2007)

*Re: Any other BPAL fans on the board?*

SO glad I found this thread, their website is kick ass, so original!!!


----------



## Desdemone (Jul 14, 2007)

*Re: Any other BPAL fans on the board?*

another bpal fan here! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I adore bpal and spread my word wherever I can


----------



## mandragora (Aug 9, 2007)

*Re: Any other BPAL fans on the board?*

Yay!  I've found fellow MAC and BPAL addicts.  I'm mandragora over on BPAL.org as well.  My current faves are:

LE
Tamamo-no-mae - gorgeous, fruity tea scent with skin musk.
Vasakasajja - very feminine sweet florals (orchid+champaca) again with skin musk.
The Gibbous Moon - moonflower and cucumber, very fresh yet elegant.

GCs
Shub-Niggurath - evil gingersnapp goodness *yum*.
Aged Snake Oil - teh sex!
Scheherezade - sexy, spicy resin.
Dian's Bud - clean, watery floral with a hint of musk.


----------



## MAChostage (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: Any other BPAL fans on the board?*

Ooh yeah, Scheherezade's my FAVE!  I also love Vixen and Persephone.  Thanks for sharing your likes, I believe we have similar tastes and you've given me some ideas of scents to try!


----------



## mommamacgurl (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: Any other BPAL fans on the board?*

I ordered some samples a few months ago and i was so excited anticipating how every thing would smell but when they arrived everything smelled like insense like i was at a head shop or something!  I Really wanted to Like these!DAMN!!!


----------



## mandragora (Aug 28, 2007)

*Re: Any other BPAL fans on the board?*

Don't give up yet.  There are over 300 scents in the General Catalog, surely there's one you'd like.  What kind of scents do you prefer?  Floral, foody, fruity, aquatic, etc?  So I can properly recommend some scents.

If you haven't already, I suggest you check out the Reviews and Recommendations section of BPAL.org to get a better 'picture' of the scents and their descriptions.  Also, hit up the Sale and Swap thread for a more economical way of getting to try a lot of imps ears.  Hope this helps.

ETA:  BPAL's Hunter Moon & Halloween Update just went up.  Lots of halloween and autumn-inspired scents.  There are also a few additions in the GenCat.  Check it out.


----------



## *Dani* (Aug 28, 2007)

*Re: Any other BPAL fans on the board?*

I love BPAL a lot! I rarely wear other perfumes anymore. I have the same username over there.


----------



## MAChostage (Aug 28, 2007)

*Re: Any other BPAL fans on the board?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mommamacgurl* 

 
_I ordered some samples a few months ago and i was so excited anticipating how every thing would smell but when they arrived everything smelled like insense like i was at a head shop or something!  I Really wanted to Like these!DAMN!!!_

 
As I mentioned previously, this is exactly what I like about many of BPAL's scents.  It just has to be one's thing, I suppose.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  But...

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mandragora* 

 
_Don't give up yet.  There are over 300 scents in the General Catalog, surely there's one you'd like.  What kind of scents do you prefer?  Floral, foody, fruity, aquatic, etc?  So I can properly recommend some scents._

 
Mandragora is so right!  You keep sniffing around BPAL and I'm sure you'll find something that you'll end up LOVING!  (Let us know when it happens!)


----------



## Aevalin (Aug 28, 2007)

*Re: Any other BPAL fans on the board?*

Well I'm officially broke.  A decant circle for the Halloweenies and the Lunacy - plus splitting an Inquisition.  Oh how I love me my BPAL.

(I'm Aevalin on BPAL.org too)


----------



## happythermia (Aug 28, 2007)

*Re: Any other BPAL fans on the board?*

I was really into BPAL for awhile, my fave is Carnal 
I have a scent locket from them that I absolutely adore!


----------



## mandragora (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: Any other BPAL fans on the board?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *happythermia* 

 
_I was really into BPAL for awhile, my fave is Carnal 
I have a scent locket from them that I absolutely adore!_

 
Ooh, they make Carnal Soaps now over at the Trading Post.  You gotta try it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








's hi to fellow BPAL.org forumites.


----------



## Briar (Sep 1, 2007)

*Re: Any other BPAL fans on the board?*

Ah Hah!  So this is where the BPAL addicts hang out when the BPAL forum's down, eh?  

I'm Wildbriar over there and a relative n00b to both BPAL and higher-end cosmetics but they're both bringing out my inner goddess quite nicely.  

So far my favorite BPAL oils are Shub-Niggurath, One to Tie, Two to Win and most of the Moons I've tried.  Oh, and the 13 released in July, Yummy chocolate perfume.  Mmmmmmmm.   Before stumbling on BPAL I didn't wear much perfume because I found most of the synthetic fragrances irritated my sinuses terribly.  This stuff is very different.


----------



## Janice (Sep 1, 2007)

*Re: Any other BPAL fans on the board?*

Maybe you ladies n gents can help me out, I'm looking for a scent for a good male friend of mine. Something with tones of cigar or tobacco in the backnotes? Anything come to mind?

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Briar* 

 
_Ah Hah!  So this is where the BPAL addicts hang out when the BPAL forum's down, eh?_

 
We seem quite versatile at balancing addictions.


----------



## Aevalin (Sep 1, 2007)

*Re: Any other BPAL fans on the board?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 

 
_Maybe you ladies n gents can help me out, I'm looking for a scent for a good male friend of mine. Something with tones of cigar or tobacco in the backnotes? Anything come to mind?



We seem quite versatile at balancing addictions. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Do you want dark musky with tobacco or spicy with tobacco? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Here's a link to all of the current scents with tobacco -
http://vanilla.spicybrains.org/searc...itle=2#results

If I was to include LEs I'd suggest something from the Dogs Playing Poker collection


----------



## Briar (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: Any other BPAL fans on the board?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 

 
_Maybe you ladies n gents can help me out, I'm looking for a scent for a good male friend of mine. Something with tones of cigar or tobacco in the backnotes? Anything come to mind?_

 
If you were looking at the Dogs Playing Poker collection, Riding the Goat has a strong tobacco note and I think would be lovely on a guy.  While I love the smell of tobacco in BPAL it tends to go to ashtray on me.


----------



## Jadys (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: Any other BPAL fans on the board?*

I can't believe that I have a new addiction. I spent two hours yesterday trying to figure out what to order. Since I'm so excited, here's what I got:

Samhain 2007

Imps: Psyche, Persephone, Queen Mab, Snake Oil, Spellbound, and Vinland.

Does anyone have any idea how long it takes to be shipped?


----------



## mandragora (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: Any other BPAL fans on the board?*

From BPAL's Shiny and New page.

 Quote:

 Please note that all orders, including domestic orders, are currently taking a roughly 14-21 business days to process, pack and ship out due to a heavy workload, the process of hand-blending and the nature of our product.  
 


I just received my latest order yesterday and it took 2 weeks.


----------



## MAChostage (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: Any other BPAL fans on the board?*

^^ Took two weeks for my latest order to arrive, also.  The delivery times are picking up!


----------



## MAChostage (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: Any other BPAL fans on the board?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jadys* 

 
_I can't believe that I have a new addiction. I spent two hours yesterday trying to figure out what to order. Since I'm so excited, here's what I got:

Samhain 2007

Imps: Psyche, Persephone, Queen Mab, Snake Oil, Spellbound, and Vinland._

 






for you!  I know and like Persephone and Snake Oil.  Can't wait to hear your initial impression when you get your order.  Have fun!


----------



## Jadys (Sep 14, 2007)

*Re: Any other BPAL fans on the board?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mandragora* 

 
_From BPAL's Shiny and New page.

[/size][/font][/color][/size][/font]

I just received my latest order yesterday and it took 2 weeks._

 
Thanks- I got a little worried when I saw on the forum that some people had to wait longer than a month.

I am so excited.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BPAL is my new obsession, I wish I had found it before I bought the stuff to make my own perfumes (which I suck at 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).  Since I was born on December 21st I can't wait for their Yule stuff!  Any ideas on what I can expect?  When are those scents usually listed?

Thanks!


----------



## frances92307 (Sep 14, 2007)

*Re: Any other BPAL fans on the board?*

I love BPAL!!  I love Snake oil and Hellcat.


----------



## mandragora (Sep 14, 2007)

*Re: Any other BPAL fans on the board?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jadys* 

 
_Thanks- I got a little worried when I saw on the forum that some people had to wait longer than a month.

I am so excited. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BPAL is my new obsession, I wish I had found it before I bought the stuff to make my own perfumes (which I suck at 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). Since I was born on December 21st I can't wait for their Yule stuff! Any ideas on what I can expect? When are those scents usually listed?

Thanks!_

 
When I first found BPAL (2005), the TAT was 2-3 months.  I ordered end of September, received it December.  But, boy was it worth the wait.  It has gotten way better since the lab has moved to a larger facility beginning of 06.  Nowadays, 14-21 days is pretty much the usual.  Although, large orders like the ones for decant circles may still take up to a month.

Re: Yule stuff, last year (my first Halloween and Yule updates), the Yule update went up while the Halloweenies are still around.  I think it went up end of October and was gone mid-January the following year.  For yule, they had a mixture cold/snowy/piney (Black Ice, Darkling Thrush) scents and foody (Jolasveinar, Lick It Again) scents.


----------



## mandragora (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: Any other BPAL fans on the board?*

FYI, the Beaver Moon update just went live on blackphoenixalchemylab.com


----------



## dollparts (Oct 11, 2007)

*Re: Any other BPAL fans on the board?*

just discovered this company.. i am so excited now!! where have they been all my life?? Perfume that caters to us dark side people (well in my case anyways)... SWEET!


----------



## MAChostage (Oct 11, 2007)

*Re: Any other BPAL fans on the board?*

^^Yay for you!  Have you tried anything yet?


----------



## dollparts (Oct 11, 2007)

*Re: Any other BPAL fans on the board?*

NO =( =(
I don't even know where to start.. I am looking for IMPs on MUA.. hopefully someone kind will swap with me to let me experience these!!!!!!


----------



## mi-ke_neko (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: Any other BPAL fans on the board?*

I enjoy BPAL a whole bunch! Unfortunately now my collection has grown past my wearing ability. Have any of you experienced that? I have rarer stuff that I don't really wear but can't seem to let go either.


----------



## MAChostage (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: Any other BPAL fans on the board?*

I was extremely surprised and pleased with the shipping time of a recent order.  I ordered one bottle of a scent and received it in the mail one week later!  I have never experienced shipping this fast from BPAL.  Let's hope this is the beginning of their norm and not just a trend!


----------



## elvinworld (Jun 9, 2008)

*Re: Any other BPAL fans on the board?*

I'm one big BPal fan. I can't believe how fast I've become addicted. Of course, I was always unsatisfied with just one thing, scent, flavour, stye of dress, tattoo etc. I'm in Canada and so I go to the BPal Madness site to buy the bottles and Imps, so it's better for mail time or maybe the same. Also, I might add that it is $11.00 shipping fee for Canada, so for now I won't be doing an order straight from them, but the round about way, if you know what I mean.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Once I discovered Blood Amber, I was gone. I love the Dragon's Blood resin used in all the Ars Draconis collection and some in others. I love Amber, Myrrh, resins because they become stronger and stay longer in the skin. Then I found myself loving Lilies, Jasmine, Ylang-Ylang of course, Patchouli, all the Musks (and they aren't used from animals, which really makes that cool for me being a vegetarian, trying to be Vegan). I can't say enough about BPAL perfume oils. There is a scent for every mood you have. That's the way I like it.


----------



## widdershins (Jun 14, 2008)

*Re: Any other BPAL fans on the board?*

Yay for BPAL! My name is widdershins on the BPAL boards, coincidentally hehe. Is anyone doing the Inquisition? $49 seems like a steal for a bath oil, perume, AND room spray.
Oh and some of my favorite BPALs are Phoenix Steamworks, Viola, and Aquarius (the newer version). For some reason I can't get enough of Beth's metal note. Brass, gold, rusty copper gimme gimme!


----------



## mandragora (Jun 14, 2008)

*Re: Any other BPAL fans on the board?*

Hiya widdershins, I'm mandragora over on BPAL.org too.  Nice to 'see' you here as well.  

My plea is for L'Estate, what about you?


----------



## MAChostage (Jun 14, 2008)

*Re: Any other BPAL fans on the board?*

You guys are so well versed in the notes and can describe what you like so well!  That's the thing, I'm not good with the notes, I just know what appeals to my sense of scent.  I do know that I typically love the incensey, "head shop" kind of scents,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and I like musky stuff, too.  

I'd not heard about the Inquisition.  I'm off to check that out!


----------



## Briar (Jun 14, 2008)

*Re: Any other BPAL fans on the board?*

I haven't taken a good look at the Inquisition yet, I'm afraid I'll fall in love and *need* to buy something I really can't afford right now.  

My current faves are the grassy, herbaceous scents.  One to Tie, Two to Win is my hands-down, all time, ME scent and I can't find it anywhere ( leave it to me to fall head over heels for a very popular limited edition) so I use the one bottle I have sparingly.  I also love Lycaon and am falling in love with the lab's chocolate and cocoa notes.  Oh, and ginger, oh my gawds GINGER!  Shub Niggurauth is divine!!!

What's weird is I never liked sweet fragrances from other perfumers, yet I'm finding myself consistently grabbing the sweet, foody stuff.  

I have a couple of scent lockets and that increases my collections wearability considerably because I can wear a different scent each day, and my skin chemistry doesn't interfere.


----------



## MAChostage (Jun 15, 2008)

*Re: Any other BPAL fans on the board?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Briar* 

 
_My current faves are the grassy, herbaceous scents.  One to Tie, Two to Win is my hands-down, all time, ME scent and I can't find it anywhere ( leave it to me to fall head over heels for a very popular limited edition) so I use the one bottle I have sparingly.  I also love Lycaon and am falling in love with the lab's chocolate and cocoa notes.  Oh, and ginger, oh my gawds GINGER!  Shub Niggurauth is divine!!!_

 
Do tell of other grassy/herbaceous BPAL scents you know of!


----------



## mandragora (Jun 15, 2008)

*Re: Any other BPAL fans on the board?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAChostage* 

 
_<snip> 
I do know that I typically love the incensey, "head shop" kind of scents, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and I like musky stuff, too._

 
Of the musky, incensey types, I love Scherezade(GC), Mme. Moriarty(CD: Act II) and the Illustrated Woman (CD: Act IV).  Have you ordered/tried any from the Grindhouse Ladies yet?
 Quote:

  Do tell of other grassy/herbaceous BPAL scents you know of!  
 
There's Envy (grassy), Green Phoenix (green/herb-y) and Baneberry from Rapaccini's Garden.


----------



## MAChostage (Jun 15, 2008)

*Re: Any other BPAL fans on the board?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mandragora* 

 
_Of the musky, incensey types, I love Scherezade(GC), Mme. Moriarty(CD: Act II) and the Illustrated Woman (CD: Act IV).  Have you ordered/tried any from the Grindhouse Ladies yet?_

 
Scherezade is my signature scent!  My heart skipped a beat with your other mentions!  I'm going to investigate these pronto.

 Quote:

  There's Envy (grassy), Green Phoenix (green/herb-y) and Baneberry from Rapaccini's Garden.  
 
I had an imp of Envy and I wasn't crazy about it, but maybe I'll try Green Phoenix.  Seems like I recall Envy smelling *too *green for me.


----------



## DixieHellcat (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Any other BPAL fans on the board?*

Whee, I know y'all! (waves to *Briar, widdershins & mandragora*) I show a singular lack of imagination in traveling from board to board; I'm dixiehellcat almost everyplace I land. hehe. I have been a member at the BPAL forum for over a year now...the mod at a knitting board got me hooked, actually, & I have done much enabling of others since then. Right now my faves are Dragon Moon's current incarnation, Vixen, April Fool, Upa Upa (of the Tiki Lounge), and like *Briar*, I lub da Shub!


----------



## widdershins (Jun 28, 2008)

*Re: Any other BPAL fans on the board?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mandragora* 

 
_Hiya widdershins, I'm mandragora over on BPAL.org too.  Nice to 'see' you here as well.  

My plea is for L'Estate, what about you?_

 
Well I took the quiz and got Primavera, so I ended up going with that. My aunt got L'Autunno so we're gonna decant and trade. You'll have to tell me what you think of L'Estate--I wanted to get that, too!


----------



## MAChostage (Jun 28, 2008)

*Re: Any other BPAL fans on the board?*

^^ What quiz?


----------



## widdershins (Jun 29, 2008)

*Re: Any other BPAL fans on the board?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAChostage* 

 
_^^ What quiz?_

 
When you go onto the trading post (Black Phoenix Trading Post) and click on the Seasons Inquisition, there is a link on that page that will take you to the quiz. Here is the direct link: Black Phoenix Trading Post: Four Seasons Quiz

Have fun


----------



## MAChostage (Jun 29, 2008)

*Re: Any other BPAL fans on the board?*

Thanks so much!  I didn't realize that you were talking about the *Post*.


----------



## widdershins (Jun 29, 2008)

*Re: Any other BPAL fans on the board?*

No problem! I just figured out they're selling Goblin Squirts of the Atmosphere Sprays! I'm so excited--I could not justify spending $40 on a room spray.


----------



## YSLGuy (Sep 9, 2008)

*Re: Any other BPAL fans on the board?*

Me! Me! I love BPAL

I used to be a HUGE collector a few years back but stopped and got rid of my stash, and have just recently been trying to acquire some new ones. I am going to order sticky pillowcase soon as I love sweet scents.

I am currently obsessed with "Eat Me"


----------



## widdershins (Sep 9, 2008)

*Re: Any other BPAL fans on the board?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *YSLGuy* 

 
_Me! Me! I love BPAL

I used to be a HUGE collector a few years back but stopped and got rid of my stash, and have just recently been trying to acquire some new ones. I am going to order sticky pillowcase soon as I love sweet scents.

I am currently obsessed with "Eat Me"_

 
You'll have to tell me how you like it. I find all of the Halloweenies fascinating, even though extremely sweet scents don't really do it for me. I am really torn because I think I _need_ Ichabod, but I dunno if "wool" would work on me.


----------



## YSLGuy (Sep 10, 2008)

*Re: Any other BPAL fans on the board?*

I have difficulty buyin them when I dont know exactly how they would smell based on the descriptions.

The bottles I want now are Paris, Marie, and Versailles. Do you see a common thread there? LOL


----------



## MAChostage (Sep 10, 2008)

*Re: Any other BPAL fans on the board?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *YSLGuy* 

 
_I have difficulty buyin them when I dont know exactly how they would smell based on the descriptions.

The bottles I want now are Paris, Marie, and Versailles. Do you see a common thread there? LOL_

 
Girl, just have some fun with it, buy imps whenever possible.  I just bought my first "sight (smell) unseen" bottle -- actually 2 bottles, based solely upon recs for red musk (which I LOVE!) in the BPAL forums.  I sure hope I'm pleased, but I believe I will be!

*UPDATE*:  I've received my Marianne and Mme. Moriarty, the two bottles mentioned above (both from Diabolique).  I LOVE them!  I'm so glad I was able to pinpoint the fact that it was the red musk that I am just in love with!

*Another Update*:  Uh-Oh, Mme. Moriarty is turning out to be a bit too patchouli-ish on me.  AND... I just *had *to order another bottle of Marianne!


----------



## YSLGuy (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: Any other BPAL fans on the board?*

Well I finally placed my first order in about two years.

I purchased Sticky Pillowcase and got a six pack of imps (Marie, Versailles, Vicomte De Valmont, Paris, Snake Oil and Belle Epoque)

Now for the looooonnngggg wait. LOL


----------



## frankenkitty71 (Sep 14, 2008)

*Re: Any other BPAL fans on the board?*

I'm so excited to read about everyone's favorite scent. My husband introduced me to bpal after seeing an add in my BUST magazine. (Neil Gaiman series) I wear Desire mixed with Bath and Body Works sandalwood rose (discontinued but all over eBay) and I get so many compliments. Their only downside is how long it takes to receive an order. I usually get a bunch at a time to hold me over until my next order can be filled. Overall I LOVE BPAL!


----------



## Kinderwhore (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: Any other BPAL fans on the board?*

I looove BPAL, although I haven't bought anything from them in ages since I have enough to last the entire population of a mid-sized country for five years now. My favourite scent is probably Jailbait. It's so amazingly sickly sweet, which goes well with how I usually dress like a 7-year old with a substance abuse problem. Aunt Caroline's Joy Mojo and Bordello are also favourites of mine. And all through November, December and sometimes January I'll wear Lick It


----------



## YSLGuy (Sep 26, 2008)

*Re: Any other BPAL fans on the board?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kinderwhore* 

 
_I looove BPAL, although I haven't bought anything from them in ages since I have enough to last the entire population of a mid-sized country for five years now. My favourite scent is probably Jailbait. It's so amazingly sickly sweet, which goes well with how I usually dress like a 7-year old with a substance abuse problem. Aunt Caroline's Joy Mojo and Bordello are also favourites of mine. And all through November, December and sometimes January I'll wear Lick It 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I love Jailbait


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Any other BPAL fans on the board?*

I really want to try BPAL, but don't know which one to get. I like warm, spicy, almond-y scents that are a bit sweet, but not extremely sugary or powdery. Any recommendations will be very welcome!!!


----------



## MAChostage (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Any other BPAL fans on the board?*

The BPAL forums are a great place to get recs (I read there all the time for them).  I also like warm, spicy scents, but I don't think I've tried any with almond in them.  I just did a search on "almond" in the forums, as a matter of fact, and *all kinds* of stuff came up!  I'm sure you'll find some scents to your liking!  Be sure to let us know what you end up with and what you think.


----------



## YSLGuy (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Any other BPAL fans on the board?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *S.S.BlackOrchid* 

 
_I really want to try BPAL, but don't know which one to get. I like warm, spicy, almond-y scents that are a bit sweet, but not extremely sugary or powdery. Any recommendations will be very welcome!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
These might be good for you try:

[SIZE=-2]Seraglio[/SIZE][SIZE=-2]Ars Amatoria[/SIZE][SIZE=-2]In long-ago Arabia, harem girls rubbed an herbal poultice formed from a blend of sensual, luxuriant herbs and oils onto their bodies to prepare themselves for the Sultan's pleasure. This lush, indulgent perfume is based on that ancient formula. Sweet almond and Mysor sandalwood enveloped by a heady veil of Bulgarian Rose, neroli, nutmeg, clove and orange peel.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=-2]Inferno[/SIZE][SIZE=-2]Bewitching Brews[/SIZE][SIZE=-2]The Dark Side of Fire: cinnamon, bitter almond, and neroli. Heavily spiced, torrid, and possibly conflagrant.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=-2]Blood Phoenix[/SIZE][SIZE=-2]11/18/07-1/15/08[/SIZE][SIZE=-2]Limited Editions[/SIZE][SIZE=-2]Blood: expressing passion, will, and a sensual aesthetic.
Dragon's blood resin, helichrysum, burgundy wine grape, red musk, opoponax, red poppy, myrrh, carnation, tonka, almond, mimosa, jonquil, and neroli.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=-2]Eden[/SIZE][SIZE=-2]Wanderlust[/SIZE][SIZE=-2]At the center of the Garden of Eden stands the Tree of the Knowledge of Good and Evil. Though modern interpretations of the Bible claim that it was an apple that the Serpent of the Tree offered to Eve, it is widely believed that the true Fruit of True Knowledge was, in fact, a fig. This oil contains the innocence of the Garden, coupled with the Truth and Erudition found in the fruit of the Tree of Evil: fig leaf, fig fruit, honeyed almond milk, toasted coconut and sandalwood.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=-2]Port-Au-Prince[/SIZE][SIZE=-2]fka Old Port-Au-Prince[/SIZE][SIZE=-2]Wanderlust[/SIZE][SIZE=-2]Dark, decadent and incomparably exotic: the rich scent of buttered rum flavored with almond, bay, clove and sassafras.[/SIZE]


Dana Oshee always had a sweet almond like smell to me

[SIZE=-2]Dana O'Shee[/SIZE][SIZE=-2]Bewitching Brews[/SIZE][SIZE=-2]In Irish folklore the Dana O'Shee are a fae, elven people that live in a realm of beauty, their nobility akin to our that own Age of Chivalry, eternally beautiful and eternally young. They surround themselves with the pleasures of the Arts, they live for the hunt, and to this day can be seen riding in procession through the Irish countryside at twilight, led by their King and Queen. However, the Dana O'Shee are not benevolent creatures, despite what their unearthly beauty may imply. They are vengeful and treacherous and possess a streak of mischievous malice, and many have whispered that their true home lies deep in the shadowed groves of the Realm of the Dead. Hearing even a single chord of their otherworldly music leaves one stunned and lost to the mortal realms for ever, finding themselves prey to the Dana O'Shee's hunt or enslaved in their Court as servants or playthings. Offerings of milk, honey and sweet grains were made to placate these creatures, and it is that the basis of the scent created in their name.[/SIZE]


----------



## aleksis210 (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Any other BPAL fans on the board?*

Oh wow...I just checked that place out and of course they sold me right away because I'm into Tarot/legends/folklore/mythology/poetry etc. etc. etc. and I love Alice in Wonderland and anything paranormal/scary, I've got to have 'absinthe' as well...haha. Can't believe I've never heard of this place before...I do have ONE question...I don't know why but I'm kind of afraid I'll smell like room spray or incense..does that make sense? Anyway, does anyone feel this way about their bpal scents or do I have it totally backwards? Enlighten me! lol TIA!


----------



## MAChostage (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Any other BPAL fans on the board?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aleksis210* 

 
_Oh wow...I just checked that place out and of course they sold me right away because I'm into Tarot/legends/folklore/mythology/poetry etc. etc. etc. and I love Alice in Wonderland and anything paranormal/scary, I've got to have 'absinthe' as well...haha. Can't believe I've never heard of this place before...I do have ONE question...I don't know why but I'm kind of afraid I'll smell like room spray or incense..does that make sense? Anyway, does anyone feel this way about their bpal scents or do I have it totally backwards? Enlighten me! lol TIA!_

 
As to enlightening you, believe me, you have found your niche.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You will love BPAL, it's right up your alley!  To answer your question though, smelling incense-y can be a strong possibility and I speak this from first-hand experience, as it's one of the things that attracted me to some of the oils to begin with.  But don't let that deter you, because you'll hear comments about the "head shop" feel of BPAL's scents everywhere.  I truly believe that everyone's signature scent(s) resides at BPAL, the scents really are so diverse.  I haven't gone near commercial scents since I discovered BPAL.  If you are willing to be patient and enjoy the pleasure of sampling different oils, you will surely find notes that you never knew you loved!  People will be intrigued with "the scent of you", and isn't this why we scent ourselves in the first place?


----------



## aleksis210 (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Any other BPAL fans on the board?*

^Thank you so much, that was the exact answer I was looking for!


----------



## Patricia (Sep 30, 2008)

*Re: Any other BPAL fans on the board?*

wow i never heard of this but now i'm so intrigued...


----------



## YSLGuy (Sep 30, 2008)

*Re: Any other BPAL fans on the board?*

Some are incensy but some are not. You will find the right one for you eventually and love it.

I like sweeter scents and go for those. A good way to try them is get the imps (sample bottles of the scents) before you commit to buying a whole bottle.

Also..check Ebay for BPAL.


----------



## Patricia (Sep 30, 2008)

*Re: Any other BPAL fans on the board?*

i hate incense, hate it with a passion! so i'm kinda scared to try these


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: Any other BPAL fans on the board?*

Ok so...here are the imps ears I _plan_ on getting...(any input would be awesome!) 
1.White Rabbit(def. getting this one)
2.Three Brides
3.Azathoth
4.Jabberwocky
5.Isles of Demons
6.Chesire cat
And most likely a full bottle of the Absinthe
***I also love the sound of Siren,Alice,Aelopile,The obsidian widow,The apothecary,The sleeper,The haunted palace.
There's just too many things i want to smell like! lol


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Any other BPAL fans on the board?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *YSLGuy* 

 
_These might be good for you try:

[SIZE=-2]Seraglio[/SIZE][SIZE=-2]Ars Amatoria[/SIZE][SIZE=-2]In long-ago Arabia, harem girls rubbed an herbal poultice formed from a blend of sensual, luxuriant herbs and oils onto their bodies to prepare themselves for the Sultan's pleasure. This lush, indulgent perfume is based on that ancient formula. Sweet almond and Mysor sandalwood enveloped by a heady veil of Bulgarian Rose, neroli, nutmeg, clove and orange peel.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=-2]Inferno[/SIZE][SIZE=-2]Bewitching Brews[/SIZE][SIZE=-2]The Dark Side of Fire: cinnamon, bitter almond, and neroli. Heavily spiced, torrid, and possibly conflagrant.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=-2]Blood Phoenix[/SIZE][SIZE=-2]11/18/07-1/15/08[/SIZE][SIZE=-2]Limited Editions[/SIZE][SIZE=-2]Blood: expressing passion, will, and a sensual aesthetic.
Dragon's blood resin, helichrysum, burgundy wine grape, red musk, opoponax, red poppy, myrrh, carnation, tonka, almond, mimosa, jonquil, and neroli.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=-2]Eden[/SIZE][SIZE=-2]Wanderlust[/SIZE][SIZE=-2]At the center of the Garden of Eden stands the Tree of the Knowledge of Good and Evil. Though modern interpretations of the Bible claim that it was an apple that the Serpent of the Tree offered to Eve, it is widely believed that the true Fruit of True Knowledge was, in fact, a fig. This oil contains the innocence of the Garden, coupled with the Truth and Erudition found in the fruit of the Tree of Evil: fig leaf, fig fruit, honeyed almond milk, toasted coconut and sandalwood.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=-2]Port-Au-Prince[/SIZE][SIZE=-2]fka Old Port-Au-Prince[/SIZE][SIZE=-2]Wanderlust[/SIZE][SIZE=-2]Dark, decadent and incomparably exotic: the rich scent of buttered rum flavored with almond, bay, clove and sassafras.[/SIZE]


Dana Oshee always had a sweet almond like smell to me

[SIZE=-2]Dana O'Shee[/SIZE][SIZE=-2]Bewitching Brews[/SIZE][SIZE=-2]In Irish folklore the Dana O'Shee are a fae, elven people that live in a realm of beauty, their nobility akin to our that own Age of Chivalry, eternally beautiful and eternally young. They surround themselves with the pleasures of the Arts, they live for the hunt, and to this day can be seen riding in procession through the Irish countryside at twilight, led by their King and Queen. However, the Dana O'Shee are not benevolent creatures, despite what their unearthly beauty may imply. They are vengeful and treacherous and possess a streak of mischievous malice, and many have whispered that their true home lies deep in the shadowed groves of the Realm of the Dead. Hearing even a single chord of their otherworldly music leaves one stunned and lost to the mortal realms for ever, finding themselves prey to the Dana O'Shee's hunt or enslaved in their Court as servants or playthings. Offerings of milk, honey and sweet grains were made to placate these creatures, and it is that the basis of the scent created in their name.[/SIZE]_

 
Thanks so much! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Those sound heavenly.


----------



## MAChostage (Oct 5, 2008)

*Re: Any other BPAL fans on the board?*

I've not tried any of those (yet!), although I kind of want to try The Haunted Palace, but I've been reading that it's very _orangey_ which, if it is, I know I won't like it much.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Post back with what you end up getting!


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aleksis210* 

 
_Ok so...here are the imps ears I plan on getting...(any input would be awesome!) 
1.White Rabbit(def. getting this one)
2.Three Brides
3.Azathoth
4.Jabberwocky
5.Isles of Demons
6.Chesire cat
And most likely a full bottle of the Absinthe
***I also love the sound of Siren,Alice,Aelopile,The obsidian widow,The apothecary,The sleeper,The haunted palace.
There's just too many things i want to smell like! lol_


----------



## widdershins (Oct 5, 2008)

*Re: Any other BPAL fans on the board?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aleksis210* 

 
_Ok so...here are the imps ears I plan on getting...(any input would be awesome!) 
1.White Rabbit(def. getting this one)
2.Three Brides
3.Azathoth
4.Jabberwocky
5.Isles of Demons
6.Chesire cat
And most likely a full bottle of the Absinthe
***I also love the sound of Siren,Alice,Aelopile,The obsidian widow,The apothecary,The sleeper,The haunted palace.
There's just too many things i want to smell like! lol_

 
I just got an imp of Cheshire Cat and I am in LOVE. Definitely a good choice. 

Right now I'm obsessed with finding more Black Lace and Candy Butcher. How come I always obsessively want something AFTER it's been sold out/discontinued?


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 5, 2008)

*Re: Any other BPAL fans on the board?*

I'll let everyone know what I get...p.s. it seems like EVERYONE is in love with Morocco, so I'll have to check that one out...


----------



## YSLGuy (Oct 6, 2008)

*Re: Any other BPAL fans on the board?*

Another good hint...while searching on the site. If you click on the name of the scent it takes you to BPAL.org which is the BPAL forums and it links directly to the reviews for that scent.

Very helpful and seeing what others think.

I just got my order so now its time to sniff and try. Im ready to place another order, but I just might get some off of ebay instead.

Here is what I got:

5ml of Sticky Pillowcase (Halloween 2008 Limited Edition)

Imps of: (I ordered a six pack and the lab threw in four free ones)
Snake Oil
Thanatopsis
Versailles
Alice
Marie
Paris
Belle Epoque
Vicomte de Valmont
Bluebeard
Satyr


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 6, 2008)

*Re: Any other BPAL fans on the board?*

That order came pretty quick, didn't it? Well obv. you have to let's us all know what you think of your goodies.....That was really nice of them to throw in extras!! Thanks for tip!


----------



## YSLGuy (Oct 6, 2008)

*Re: Any other BPAL fans on the board?*

Well so far I have tried *Marie* (very violet but dries down to a more white floral scent), *Versailles* (dries down to a pure amber which smells like Play-doh to me) and *Paris* (PURE unadulterated Lavendar)

More to come later. LOL


----------



## MAChostage (Oct 6, 2008)

*Re: Any other BPAL fans on the board?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aleksis210* 

 
_That order came pretty quick, didn't it? Well obv. you have to let's us all know what you think of your goodies.....That was really nice of them to throw in extras!! Thanks for tip! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I've noticed that imp orders are arriving quicker lately.


----------



## widdershins (Oct 6, 2008)

*Re: Any other BPAL fans on the board?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *YSLGuy* 

 
_Well so far I have tried *Marie* (very violet but dries down to a more white floral scent), *Versailles* (dries down to a pure amber which smells like Play-doh to me) and *Paris* (PURE unadulterated Lavendar)

More to come later. LOL_

 

Try Sticky Pillowcase next! Please, haha. I'm wondering if I should get a decant....the reviews still leave me torn.


----------



## YSLGuy (Oct 8, 2008)

*Re: Any other BPAL fans on the board?*

^LOL

and today....Sticky Pillowcase.

It was a very interesting sweet smell at first (I thought I detected something of a spicy/cinnamon note so I was nervous)

It mellowed out very nice and sweet soon after putting on. It died down to the exact scent of Smarties later in the day.

Now...a few hours after putting it on (put it on around 9am) it is almost nonexistent. I loved it, but wish it had stayed on longer. Ill defintely keep this one and make it part of my regular fragrance roatation.

If you like sweeter notes its good but not as good as "Eat Me" I think "Eat Me" is by far my favorite BPAL fragrance to date. Its sweet and wonderful (without being sickly sweet)

I used to have Snake Oil but forgot what it's like, so I think that is my one to wear tomorrow


----------



## widdershins (Oct 8, 2008)

*Re: Any other BPAL fans on the board?*

Cool! I'm finding out I like a lot of the Mad Tea Party scents. I would have to say that category and Carnavale Diabolique are my ultimate favorites. I wore Mouse's Long and Sad Tale today and it's wonderful. It's tea and cream and swirly peonies...LOVE!


----------



## YSLGuy (Oct 9, 2008)

*Re: Any other BPAL fans on the board?*

I need to order more. I have a few on ebay Im watching.


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 9, 2008)

*Re: Any other BPAL fans on the board?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *widdershins* 

 
_Cool! *I'm finding out I like a lot of the Mad Tea Party scents*. I would have to say that category and Carnavale Diabolique are my ultimate favorites. I wore Mouse's Long and Sad Tale today and it's wonderful. It's tea and cream and swirly peonies...LOVE!_

 
Those are all the ones i've been eye-ing as well, so if you have any favs or if you try any new ones let me know!


----------



## widdershins (Oct 11, 2008)

*Re: Any other BPAL fans on the board?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aleksis210* 

 
_Those are all the ones i've been eye-ing as well, so if you have any favs or if you try any new ones let me know! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
So far, my favorites are Alice, Cheshire Cat, Mouse's Long and Sad Tale, Queen Alice, and my absolute must if you love roses: Two, Five, and Seven! HTH


----------



## YSLGuy (Oct 13, 2008)

*Re: Any other BPAL fans on the board?*

I think Im going to try Alice today. Its another one that I tried YEARS ago and dont remember what its like.


----------



## YSLGuy (Oct 16, 2008)

*Re: Any other BPAL fans on the board?*

Satyr is incredible. It would be great for your boyfriends/guy friends. It starts off as a really spicy/sexy scent and dries down to a nice warm, masculine scent.


----------



## MAChostage (Oct 16, 2008)

*Re: Any other BPAL fans on the board?*

Hmm, Satyr sounds interesting!  I've been wondering about good oils for my guy.  I can't deal with that "insect spray" kind of scent that a lot of men's fragrances have!


----------



## YSLGuy (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: Any other BPAL fans on the board?*

I think on the BPAL forum (BPAL.org) there is a thread on scents that are great for guys.

I dont wear typical guy fragrances. I hate all that citrusy scents (like bugspray like you said). I go for very incensy scents or sweet/foody scents.


----------



## Shimmer (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: Any other BPAL fans on the board?*

I ordered some imps. I'm trying to love them but...it's not working.


----------



## YSLGuy (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: Any other BPAL fans on the board?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_I ordered some imps. I'm trying to love them but...it's not working. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
What did you get?

What kinds of scents do you like?


----------



## Shimmer (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: Any other BPAL fans on the board?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *YSLGuy* 

 
_What did you get?

What kinds of scents do you like?_

 
Lolita (smells like...almost licorice-y to me and I HATE licorice)
Siren (I smell like an old lady.)
Al-Azif (Is alright. Not one of my favorites.)
Kyoto (I haven't tried it yet.)
Ephemera (Again, is alright.)
Amsterdam (Haven't worn it.)

I like citrusy sweet smells that have NO cinnamon or cardamom. 
I have a Memoire Liquide scent that's Lemon and Cane Sugar and it's my favorite smell ever. EVER ever. I may just stick with it.


----------



## YSLGuy (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: Any other BPAL fans on the board?*

You might like:

Snake Oil (one of my faves)
Embalming Fluid
Delirium (?)
Zephyr
Fairy Market


Some of the new YULE stuff looks good. Im thinking about ordering these next:
Butterum Cookies
Gelt
Lick it like you mean it
Midnight Mass
Snow Bunny


----------



## MAChostage (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: Any other BPAL fans on the board?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_I like citrusy sweet smells that have NO cinnamon or cardamom. 
I have a Memoire Liquide scent that's Lemon and Cane Sugar and it's my favorite smell ever. EVER ever. I may just stick with it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
I second Embalming Fluid.  Try Dorian, also.


----------



## YSLGuy (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: Any other BPAL fans on the board?*

Oh yeah...Dorian is lovely. It really does have the soft scent of like tea, honey, lemon and sugar.

"The only way to get rid of a temptation is to yield to it. Resist it, and your soul grows sick with longing for the things it has forbidden to itself. Inspired by and created for my beloved Tedwin: my eternal, beautiful, wicked Dorian Gray. Refined, elegant, and lovely, with a noble bearing and seemingly gentle air. This blend is an artful deception: a sweet gilded blossom lying over a twisted and corrupted core. A Victorian fougere with three pale musks and dark, sugared vanilla tea."


----------



## revinn (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: Any other BPAL fans on the board?*

I placed my first order with BPAL today! I got two sets of imps. I purchased:
O
White Rabbit
Mouse’s Long & Sad Tale
Eat Me
Drink Me
Dana O’Shee
Snake Oil
Alice
Jack
Katrina Van Tassel 
Cockaigne
Black Rose

I hope I love them! I'm such a fragrance freak, and I absolutely love the atmosphere of BPAL.


----------



## YSLGuy (Oct 29, 2008)

*Re: Any other BPAL fans on the board?*

You got alot of my favorites (Eat Me, Snake Oil, Dana O Shee)


----------



## Kinderwhore (Oct 29, 2008)

*Re: Any other BPAL fans on the board?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *YSLGuy* 

 
_You might like:

Snake Oil (one of my faves)
Embalming Fluid
Delirium (?)
Zephyr
Fairy Market


Some of the new YULE stuff looks good. Im thinking about ordering these next:
Butterum Cookies
Gelt
Lick it like you mean it
Midnight Mass
Snow Bunny_

 
Oh, I LOVE Snow Bunny. It's so light and... well, not fruity, exactly, although it does make me think of citrus. And if Lick It Like You Mean It is anything like the regular Lick It of old, it's DIVINE. Smells like candy canes. I wear it all through November and December.


----------



## MAChostage (Oct 29, 2008)

*Re: Any other BPAL fans on the board?*

Ooh, you got some good ones there!  I think you're gonna love BPAL! (I really have *got* to try Dana O'Shee!)


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *revinn* 

 
_I placed my first order with BPAL today! I got two sets of imps. I purchased:
O
White Rabbit
Mouse’s Long & Sad Tale
Eat Me
Drink Me
Dana O’Shee
Snake Oil
Alice
Jack
Katrina Van Tassel 
Cockaigne
Black Rose

I hope I love them! I'm such a fragrance freak, and I absolutely love the atmosphere of BPAL._


----------



## MAChostage (Nov 23, 2008)

*Re: Any other BPAL fans on the board?*

BUMP!

Hasn't anyone gotten anything new to tell of?


----------



## malaliath (Nov 23, 2008)

*Re: Any other BPAL fans on the board?*

I love the different scents in the bottles - I love all the different notes and how well they suit their descriptions...

...yet - so weird! ... every single one I've tried (and I put the TRACEST amount on) - makes me feel ridiculously nauseous within a half hour.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I don't know why and it makes me so sad!  (I should add this happened before I was pregnant!)  I wish I knew why.


----------



## MAChostage (Nov 23, 2008)

*Re: Any other BPAL fans on the board?*

Aww!  It sure would be nice if you could single out the culprit ingredient(s)!  What are some of the scents you've tried?


----------



## malaliath (Nov 23, 2008)

*Re: Any other BPAL fans on the board?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAChostage* 

 
_Aww! It sure would be nice if you could single out the culprit ingredient(s)! What are some of the scents you've tried?_

 
I don't have my little box in front of me, but I know I went through and couldn't match up what was bothering me.  It was worse with the scents that contained amber, though.  Scents that I know I tried were Imp, Ouija, Voodoo, Danse Macabre, Jack, Snake Oil, Seance, Glasgow (this was the only one I could tolerate for a whole day), Zombi ... There were more but unfortunately I can't think of them off the top of my head.  I love them so much in the bottle - I might have more luck using them as room scents since the nausea seems to hit once they mingle with my body chemistry.  My husband still thought they smelled nice on me so it's not like I turned them into grossness, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




but I have no idea what excited the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 feeling in me.  I'm not particularly prone to nausea so I'm totally not sure what was up with that.  I've tried again a few times with much the same result.  I wear more "commercial" fragrances (for lack of a better term) without difficulty.  Totally weird!!

I have still referred a few friends to BPAL who have loved it, at least!!


----------



## YSLGuy (Nov 24, 2008)

*Re: Any other BPAL fans on the board?*

I just ordered:
BeaverVersary
Candy Phoenix
Gelt

and I'm stalking a few on ebay. LOL


----------



## revinn (Nov 24, 2008)

*Re: Any other BPAL fans on the board?*

Soooo..I ended up finding a very kind woman on the forum, who sold me 26 imps for $66 (including S&H). I'm currently waiting on:
Antique Lace/decant
Bengal/imp
Cockaigne/imp
Dana O’Shee/imp
Dorian/imp
Drink Me/imp
Eat Me/imp
Eclipse/imp
Eden/imp 
Grog/imp
Haunted/inp
Hellcat/imp
Jack/imp
Kill-Devil/imp
Kubla Khan/decant
Miskatonic University/imp
Mouse’s Long & Sad Tale/imp
O/imp
Snake Oil/imp
White Rabbit/imp
Bastet/imp
Hollywood Babylon/imp
Lyonesse/imp
Black Pearl/imp
Hymn to Proserpine/imp
Dragon’s Milk/imp

YSL, tell me how you like Beaver'versary when it comes in, the description really catches my eye.


----------



## YSLGuy (Nov 24, 2008)

*Re: Any other BPAL fans on the board?*

Awesome haul^

I'll be sure to post about the new ones I get. I just added a very long wishlist to my MUA account.


----------



## SMMY (Nov 25, 2008)

*Re: Any other BPAL fans on the board?*

I got a bunch of the Yule scents and joined a decant circle, so  I  have several decants on their way to me. 
My favorites so far are Jacob's Ladder, a gorgeous soft resin scent and Fearful Pleasure, a quintessential autumny apple scent. Ordered a second Bottle of Fearful Pleasure since I love it so much. Badger from the wind in the willows collection is also lovely. Its very earthy and grounding.

Also ordered BeaverVersary and the legendary Snake Charmer. Can't wait for these, especially Snake Charmer. The description alone sounds perfect for winter:
 Quote:

  Sensual, sibilant, sexual and hypnotic: Arabian musk and exotic spices slinking through Egyptian amber, enticing vanilla, and a serpentine blend of black plum, labdanum, ambrette, benzoin and black coconut.


----------



## MAChostage (Nov 25, 2008)

*Re: Any other BPAL fans on the board?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *revinn* 

 
_
YSL, tell me how you like Beaver'versary when it comes in, the description really catches my eye._

 
*Please do, YSL!  Does anyone know what Snake Charmer is/was like?  The description sounds fantastic, and I'd love to hear from someone who has actually smelled and/or worn it!*


----------



## MAChostage (Nov 25, 2008)

*Re: Any other BPAL fans on the board?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SMMY* 

 
_I got a bunch of the Yule scents and joined a decant circle, so  I  have several decants on their way to me. 
My favorites so far are Jacob's Ladder, a gorgeous soft resin scent and *Fearful Pleasure, a quintessential autumny apple scent*. Ordered a second Bottle of Fearful Pleasure since I love it so much. Badger from the wind in the willows collection is also lovely. Its very earthy and grounding._

 
I can't find Fearful Pleasure on the site.  Which category does it fall under?


----------



## SMMY (Nov 26, 2008)

*Re: Any other BPAL fans on the board?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAChostage* 

 
_I can't find Fearful Pleasure on the site.  Which category does it fall under?_

 
Unfortunately it was a LE Halloween scent. Beth pulled them down on the 19th of this month.


----------



## MAChostage (Nov 26, 2008)

*Re: Any other BPAL fans on the board?*

I just ordered Candy Phoenix and Resurrected Snake Charmer.


----------



## YSLGuy (Nov 26, 2008)

*Re: Any other BPAL fans on the board?*

I'm wearing Satyr today.


----------



## revinn (Dec 15, 2008)

*Re: Any other BPAL fans on the board?*

I got my order! A lot of the stuff I thought I'd love, I wasn't crazy about, and a lot of the stuff I wasn't excited for, I loved! I have to say, Miskatonic University and Dorian are definitely my favorites. I'm going to put in a big bottle order this week!


----------



## MAChostage (Dec 15, 2008)

*Re: Any other BPAL fans on the board?*

*^^ Ooh great!  Let me know how you like Haunted and White Rabbit!
(I wore Dorian today myself.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)
*


----------



## revinn (Dec 16, 2008)

*Re: Any other BPAL fans on the board?*

White Rabbit is awesome. It smells like citronella on me when wet, but the drydown is pure tea and linen. Haunted smelled great in the imp, and I had high hopes for it (I love amber!), but alas, some part of my skin chemistry made it go horribly wrong. I was very disappointed.


----------



## YSLGuy (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: Any other BPAL fans on the board?*

I got my CnS for my Holiday order. I can't wait to try them!


----------



## vikitty (Dec 24, 2008)

*Re: Any other BPAL fans on the board?*

I'm a BPAL nut! Have almost 100 imps and 4 big bottles... with another on the way. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Today I wore Poisoned Apple. :3 Tomorrow I am going to wear Xmas Rose.


----------



## MAChostage (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: Any other BPAL fans on the board?*

BUMP!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So I received my Candy Phoenix and Resurrected Snake Charmer.  I'm really enjoying Candy Phoenix, particularly since I'm not much into scents that smell "edible", but this one pleases me.  The Snake Charmer is okay for me.  Very "spicy", I find I have to really use this one with a light hand.

I guess I will always be shamelessly in love with Scherezade and Marianne, these are just my absolute faves!


----------



## MAChostage (Jan 4, 2009)

*Apple*

Has anyone tried any BPAL scents that have an "apple-ly" aroma?


----------



## vikitty (Jan 4, 2009)

*Re: Any other BPAL fans on the board?*

YES! I love the lab's apple!

Verdandi is my fave. Fresh green apples with a bit of herbs
The Hesperides is a sweeter apple
Poisoned Apple is apple with hemlock -- it smells more perfume-y on me as it dries down.
I tried the rare LE Snow Glass Apples but I didn't like it. It just smelled like generic perfume on me.
Coral Snake is Snake Oil with apples and other fruits/flowers.
Ladon is Dragon's Blood with apples
Eve is a very light apple scent with honey and rose. I really have to slather this on as it's a very light scent.


----------



## YSLGuy (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: Any other BPAL fans on the board?*

Beaverarrsey is okay. It smells great when you first put it on, but it doesnt seem to last very long.

Gelt is AMAZING!!! Its such a wonderful combo of chocolate and amber. Candy Phoenix is great as well.


----------



## MAChostage (Jan 10, 2009)

*Re: Any other BPAL fans on the board?*

I get more *women* who tell me that I smell "great" when I wear Candy Phoenix.  Funny, LOL!  I've not had a man comment on it yet.  My honey has said nothing so that usually means he either doesn't like it or, more likely, can take or leave it.  I am really loving Candy Phoenix, though, it has really grown on me.  So much so, I just ordered another bottle.


----------



## revinn (Jan 11, 2009)

*Re: Any other BPAL fans on the board?*

Anyone else losing it over the Lupercalia update?!


----------



## MAChostage (Jan 11, 2009)

*Re: Any other BPAL fans on the board?*

*So is "Novel Ideas For Secret Amusements" part of this Lupercalia  update?  I hadn't seen the info on Lupercalia until I read your post.  I'm digging Novel Ideas, though.*


----------



## KristyVictoria (Jan 13, 2009)

*Re: Any other BPAL fans on the board?*

I really wish BPAL would focus on quality, not quantity - they have such a huge catalog that I know there must be tons of redundant and mediocre scents and it really turns me off. Plus, the wait for products is ridiculous - at one point I waited over two months for my order.


----------



## YSLGuy (Jan 13, 2009)

*Re: Any other BPAL fans on the board?*

The long wait is why I ususally try to find scents I want on ebay or MUA. I typically only order directly from the site if its something I really want and cant find anywhere else, or its an update at Halloween or the Holidays.


----------



## revinn (Jan 16, 2009)

*Re: Any other BPAL fans on the board?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAChostage* 

 
_*So is "Novel Ideas For Secret Amusements" part of this Lupercalia update? I hadn't seen the info on Lupercalia until I read your post. I'm digging Novel Ideas, though.*_

 
Yep! So is Ode to Aphrodite. I'm putting in a huge order today, and I'm so excited!
1 5ml of Dorian 
1 5ml of Miskatonic University
1 5ml of Agrat-Bat-Malaht
1 5ml of Lady Una
1 5ml of Arrival at the Sabbath and Homage to the Devil
1 5ml of Daiyu
1 5ml of Theodosius, The Legerdemain
1 Six Pack of Imps: 
- Velvet
- Antikythera Mechanism
- Black Opal
- Tombstone
- Death Cap
- Darkness


----------



## MAChostage (Jan 18, 2009)

*Re: Any other BPAL fans on the board?*

What a great haul!  Why am I thinking that Miskatonic University was L/E?  I do hear that one mentioned regularly as a well-liked one.  Let us know what you think of your scents when you receive them.


----------



## MAChostage (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: Any other BPAL fans on the board?*

*Ok, so now I've been thrown for a loop with the Lab's apple note.  Today I received my imp order of:  Verdandi, The Hesperides, Ladon, Dragon's Heart, Shango and Bon Vivant.  I ordered the first three based on your response to my apple note request, and then selected three others that I've been wanting to try.  Oh!  And they threw in Black Lotus and Squirting Cucumber (<-- LOVE that name!).  Here's the really weird thing for me right now:  they all basically smell the same to me!  Well, except for Black Lotus, maybe.  Don't get me wrong, I like every one of them, but I also don't smell any (what I know of as) apple.  These all seem to have the same top "exotic bubblegummy" kind of note to my nose.  *

*I fear that my "note sense" is not as well-developed and well-versed as I'd hope it was becoming.*





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vikitty* 

 
_YES! I love the lab's apple!

Verdandi is my fave. Fresh green apples with a bit of herbs
The Hesperides is a sweeter apple
Poisoned Apple is apple with hemlock -- it smells more perfume-y on me as it dries down.
I tried the rare LE Snow Glass Apples but I didn't like it. It just smelled like generic perfume on me.
Coral Snake is Snake Oil with apples and other fruits/flowers.
Ladon is Dragon's Blood with apples
Eve is a very light apple scent with honey and rose. I really have to slather this on as it's a very light scent._


----------



## Briar (Mar 21, 2009)

*Re: Any other BPAL fans on the board?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *revinn* 

 
_Yep! So is Ode to Aphrodite. I'm putting in a huge order today, and I'm so excited!
1 5ml of Dorian 
1 5ml of Miskatonic University
1 5ml of Agrat-Bat-Malaht
1 5ml of Lady Una
1 5ml of Arrival at the Sabbath and Homage to the Devil
1 5ml of Daiyu
1 5ml of Theodosius, The Legerdemain
1 Six Pack of Imps: 
- Velvet
- Antikythera Mechanism
- Black Opal
- Tombstone
- Death Cap
- Darkness_

 
Mmmm, Death Cap is becoming one of my favorites.  Its so earthy, yet light... really a paradoxical scent.

I'm becoming obsessed with the lab's chocolate notes, and I missed all of the "box of chocolates" oils, will have to seek them out through sales.  I also love their apple note, but I prefer it in simpler blends where the apple is at the forefront, like Poisoned Apple and Snow, Glass, Apples.  Delicious!


----------



## MAChostage (Mar 21, 2009)

*Re: Any other BPAL fans on the board?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Briar* 

 
_I also love their apple note, but I prefer it in simpler blends where the apple is at the forefront, like Poisoned Apple and Snow, Glass, Apples.  Delicious!_

 
Maybe this is what I'll be able to appreciate more!


----------



## makeba (Apr 23, 2009)

*Re: Any other BPAL fans on the board?*

there is sooo much to this site its overwhelming. i need some help in finding some nice sultry sweet amber scents. not dark but light. can anyone help me?


----------



## MAChostage (Apr 23, 2009)

*Re: Any other BPAL fans on the board?*

^^ You're right, the site can be VERY overwhelming!  The two things that help me:  1) do a search on the word AMBER with their search feature and, 2) read the BPAL forums.  They've got a great recommendation forum.  Hope you enjoy!


----------



## MAChostage (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: Any other BPAL fans on the board?*







Where are all the BPAL fans?  I want to hear about your latest hauls/finds!


----------



## revinn (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: Any other BPAL fans on the board?*

WELL, if you insist!

I just got bottles of Hand of Glory, Lady Una, Dorian and Strawberry Moon 09 (plus a half dozen frimps!). Hand of Glory is the sexiest scent, all beeswax and smoke. Lady Una is delicious sticky honey musk with blackberry. Dorian is my absolute favorite scent of all time. Strawberry Moon is the closest scent I've ever smelled to real strawberries! It's so juicy, with a little bit of grass in the background.

I just love BPAL so much. I can't wait for Act 6 of the Carnival to come out!


----------



## MAChostage (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: Any other BPAL fans on the board?*

Damn, I missed Strawberry Moon 09, didn't I?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I have *got* to learn to check the site more frequently for those L/E releases!  I'm glad you mentioned Dorian, I need to order another bottle ASAP.  Thanks for chiming in, off to check out Hand of Glory (please say it's not L/E and gone, too!).


----------



## revinn (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: Any other BPAL fans on the board?*

There's a new Lunacy/update going up on the 6th this week! And nope, Hand of Glory is part of the Carnival, which is available until the other acts go up.

What are your favorite oils, if I may ask 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




?


----------



## MAChostage (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: Any other BPAL fans on the board?*

Cool, thanks!

As far as my faves go, my signature scent is Scherezade.  Others that I wear on a regular basis are Dorian, Embalming Fluid, Marianne, Persephone and Candy Phoenix.  I also love Vixen, which is what hooked me on BPAL to begin with, but I tend to wear this one only during the cooler months or to evening events.  I recently purchased a bottle of The Dodo (because I am crazy about red musk) and I absolutely HATE it!  I've been lemming true apple scents recently and received some suggestions for some but you know what, I'm finding that I'm not crazy about the Lab's apple notes.  They just don't come off apple-ly to me.


----------



## makeba (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: Any other BPAL fans on the board?*

i am confused or just ignant! can someone post a pic of their products so i will know what they look like. i am trying to figure out what a imp is? is it possible to get small samples to test out products?


----------



## MAChostage (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: Any other BPAL fans on the board?*

Here's a (not so good) pic.  A regular 5 ml bottle is on the left, an imp (sample) is on the right.  HTH.

(And yes, you can order a set of 6 imps for like $19.  You choose which scents you'd like, but note that certain oils, like the limited edition ones, aren't available in imp sizes.)




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *makeba* 

 
_i am confused or just ignant! can someone post a pic of their products so i will know what they look like. i am trying to figure out what a imp is? is it possible to get small samples to test out products?_


----------



## Little Addict (Jun 5, 2009)

*Re: Any other BPAL fans on the board?*

I'm really interested in buying some of the bpal imps, but was wondering a few things:
1) how long do imps / 5mL bottles last? (I mean until they empty ... not turn)
2)should I take a chance and buy some carnaval diabolique 5 mL's since they don't come in imps? maybe some recs for those ones?

thanks


----------



## revinn (Jun 5, 2009)

*Re: Any other BPAL fans on the board?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Little Addict* 

 
_I'm really interested in buying some of the bpal imps, but was wondering a few things:
1) how long do imps / 5mL bottles last? (I mean until they empty ... not turn)
2)should I take a chance and buy some carnaval diabolique 5 mL's since they don't come in imps? maybe some recs for those ones?

thanks_

 
In my experience, imps last about for about 15 usages, give or take. I like to use a lot of oil though, so you might find that you get more out of them. I like to mix my imps with unscented lotion (if I like them!) to make them last longer!

BPAL oils generally don't turn, they just change with age (usually for the better). I've had a 5ml for two months, use it 4 times a week, and I've barely made a dent. 5ml's last for so long; I've never finished a bottle, or even came close. 

What kind of scents do you like? I'd be more then happy to rec you some Carnival scents! Any notes that you absolutely love, or can't stand?


----------



## Little Addict (Jun 6, 2009)

*Re: Any other BPAL fans on the board?*

thanks for answering my questions. the scents i tend to go towards are vanilla, orange blossom, musk, and teas. the only one i tend to stray away from is frankincense for some strange reason


----------



## revinn (Jun 6, 2009)

*Re: Any other BPAL fans on the board?*

Perf, all notes I like! Ok, well first of all, order at LEAST an imp of Dorian.. If you like vanilla, musk and tea, then it is absolutely perfect for you.

As for the Carnival:

Zarita, the Doll Girl: According to reviews, this has a strong orange blossom note, as well as sugared cream, which is very similar to vanilla. It sounds delicious. It also has white carnation and iris, but they apparently aren't too noticeable.

Gennivre, L'Artiste du Diable: Beautiful sweet mint tea, and it also lists orange blossom as a primary note. I've never tried it, but it's on my wanted list and it sounds beautiful, great for summer.

The Grindhouse Ladies all sound great, particularly:

Ashlultum: Vanilla tea, tonka, musk, lilac..this might be something worth trying! It has coconut and tobacco as well, I don't know how you feel about those notes.

Daiyu: Sounds delicious, also on my wanted list. Apparently it's white musk, tea, and acai berry. It's been called a berry version of Dorian.

The Illustrated Woman: This one is very popular. It has smoky vanilla, skin musk, resins and tobacco, but it also has pine pitch listed as a primary note. Whether or not the pine pitch is dominant on your skin really depends on your skin chemistry. And hey, maybe you like pine! I don't personally, but it's a big hit on the BPAL forum.

Pickled Imp: Another popular one. Vanilla, clove and pine sap. This is supposed to be a beautiful sticky vanilla with a hint of spice.

And of course, I'm gonna pimp out Hand of Glory. Have you ever smelled beeswax? Yeah, this is pretty much a single note of it, with a hint of nutmeg and beautiful sweet smoke. So sexy.

If you want recs for any other category, just let me know! This was fun! Also, check out the forum for Black Phoenix Alchemy Lab, there's a huge section filled with just reviews, so you can search any scent you want and read what others think of it.


----------



## Little Addict (Jun 6, 2009)

*Re: Any other BPAL fans on the board?*

thanks so much for the recs. I'll be sure to check some of those out next time I have some money to spend!


----------



## Ode to Joy (Jun 6, 2009)

*Re: Any other BPAL fans on the board?*

Does anyone know of a place where I can swap for imps to try?
Most people only want to trade/most boards only allow to trade Bpal imps for Bpal imps, but that makes no sense for a newbie... and I check MUA regularly for imps


----------



## revinn (Jun 6, 2009)

*Re: Any other BPAL fans on the board?*

Hmm.. If you go to the BPAL board, you can put out an ISO for imps, or you could PM people in the Swap section who have imps you're interested in, and tell them what you have to offer. I'll go poke around the site to see if there are any other options, but I think that's about all that I know of.


----------



## makeba (Jun 6, 2009)

*Re: Any other BPAL fans on the board?*

revinn help a sista out with some scents please? i love sweet amber scents, sandlewood vanilla scents, what would you rec


----------



## revinn (Jun 6, 2009)

*Re: Any other BPAL fans on the board?*

OK, let's see.. I'll give you a bunch of General Catalogue scents that you can order imps of, and then a couple of unimpable scents that sound good for you too, mmk?

I ordered some of the more popular amber scents on the forum for my first order, but I was largely disappointed because they smelled pretty "hippie-ish" or weren't as sweet as I'd like. So I'm not going to rec any of those, because they don't sound like your type of scent. 

O: This has honey, vanilla and amber. It's very sweet; it went a bit powdery on me, but a lot of people describe it as a sweet amber vanilla, so maybe you'll have more luck!

Lyonesse: This is sort of an aquatic vanilla, if that makes sense. It has two different kinds of amber in it. It's very summery, it feels like you're eating vanilla ice cream at the beach, with amber essential oil in your hair.

The Lion: This one is VERY popular with amber fans. I've never tried it, but it's described as a warm, sweet, golden amber. It sounds beautiful.

Mouse's Long and Sad Tale: This has vanilla, two ambers AND sandalwood. It also has sweet pea, which went soapy on me, but apparently that is not the norm. On most people, it's very soft and sweet, almost a snuggly sort of scent. Definitely worth a try.

Aglaea: This one has three golden ambers and peach. I've heard only good things about it, although it's another one I haven't tried. It's a very Grecian goddess sort of scent.

Hymn to Proserpine: I LOVE this one. It's dark, delicious pomegranate over the warmest amber.. It's awesome. I don't usually like fruity scents, but I love this.

Alright, now for some unimpable scents:

Inez: This is the first thing that came to find when I read your post. I'm waiting to order a bottle of this myself; it lists all the notes that you like. It's the sweetest, softest, most popular amber scent on the site (well, one of them). It's a Carnival Diabolique scent, one of the Grindhouse ladies. Just try it. It sounds so beautiful, like a skin scent of sweet amber, vanilla and resins. Yumm.

Ok, I'm going to post this, then go look for vanilla sandalwood scents and post again, cause I'm scared something will shut down on this computer and I'll lose this post before I send it.


----------



## revinn (Jun 6, 2009)

*Re: Any other BPAL fans on the board?*

Ok, for vanilla and sandalwood GC:

Defututa: This sounds divine. It has smokey vanilla and sandalwood, as well as olive blossom, honey, and cinnamon. I've heard this described as very sweet and sensual.

Belle Epoque: This sounds lovely as well. Sweet opium, Lily of the Valley, mandarin, vanilla and red sandalwood. Another popular forum scent.

Velvet: I don't know how you feel about chocolate scents, but this has sandalwood, myrrh, and cocoa vanilla. It's supposed to be very sweet, dry and warm. It sounds really nice, and I think that the feel would be reminiscent of amber!

Zephyr: Another I'm DYING to try. Citrus, white musk, vanilla and sandalwood. It's toted as being fresh but complex, sexy in a cleancut sort of way. It's been compared to Dorian, my favorite scent.

Tamora: This sounds perfect for you. It has amber, golden sandalwood, vanilla bean and peach. People on the forum talk about this one all the time, so it must be good!

I hope that helps you narrow it down a bit!


----------



## makeba (Jun 6, 2009)

*Re: Any other BPAL fans on the board?*

Whew you are a perfume buff!!! thank you soo much for this info. defututa sounds soo sexy and you are right tamora sounds sooo perfect for me!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you are the bomb!!


----------



## revinn (Jun 6, 2009)

*Re: Any other BPAL fans on the board?*

No problem, it was super fun to look that stuff up! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ....I obviously have no life. Heh.

A huge update just went live on the site, and there's a bunch of awesome stuff on there. I'm ordering a bottle of Plastic Pink Flamingo and Lawn Gnome as an early birthday present for myself!


----------



## makeba (Jun 6, 2009)

*Re: Any other BPAL fans on the board?*

one last question dear! how do you order. i cant seem to create a basket/cart to place an order?


----------



## revinn (Jun 6, 2009)

*Re: Any other BPAL fans on the board?*

Are you in the States or another country?


----------



## makeba (Jun 6, 2009)

*Re: Any other BPAL fans on the board?*

i am in the usa


----------



## revinn (Jun 6, 2009)

*Re: Any other BPAL fans on the board?*

If you're ordering imps, go to the part of the site that says imp's ears, select either, "purchase single imp" or "purchase six," then you'll be taken to a part of the site where you enter your choices. Then just click checkout! If you're ordering bottles, you should just be able to click, "buy 5 ml" under the scent description. I hope that helps, I'm in Canada so I have to order through paypal, so I've never ordered straight off the site.


----------



## miss sha (Jun 6, 2009)

*Re: Any other BPAL fans on the board?*

Definitely check out the Bpal forum if you want imps. I remember when I was first checking out Bpal, there were a few people selling 10-20 lots of imps for like $20ish or something like that. People decant from their bottles all the time, or sell off imps that they didn't like. The forums a great place to start. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I've been MIA from Bpal-land for a couple of years now, but I just scored a bottle of Strawberry Moon '09 from someone on the forum. *fistpump!* I had this huuuuge list of scents I wanted to try from combing through the entire site--now I have to do it again because of all the new products.  XD


----------



## revinn (Jun 7, 2009)

*Re: Any other BPAL fans on the board?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miss sha* 

 
_Definitely check out the Bpal forum if you want imps. I remember when I was first checking out Bpal, there were a few people selling 10-20 lots of imps for like $20ish or something like that. People decant from their bottles all the time, or sell off imps that they didn't like. The forums a great place to start. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've been MIA from Bpal-land for a couple of years now, but I just scored a bottle of Strawberry Moon '09 from someone on the forum. *fistpump!* I had this huuuuge list of scents I wanted to try from combing through the entire site--now I have to do it again because of all the new products. XD_

 
Agreed! That's where I got alllll my first imps, from an awesome member who sent along a ton of frimps as well.

Isn't Strawberry Moon awwwwesome?


----------



## miss sha (Jun 7, 2009)

*Re: Any other BPAL fans on the board?*

Haha, I don't know yet! I've never gotten a whiff of it and my bottle is still in the mail--it just sounded so delicious, I had to have it!

I think I bought imps direct from the site once, then bought two big lots off of the forums. The woman who sent them to me was really sweet--I'd told her that I was a Bpal newbie, and she sent me a handwritten letter, some extra imps, some cosmetics samples, an adorable little charm because I'm an English major. Really sweet! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*eta:* Just got my bottle of Strawberry Moon and proceeded to spill a quarter of the bottle ALL over my vanity! I'm so mad at myself ARGH!


----------



## MAChostage (Jun 8, 2009)

*Re: Any other BPAL fans on the board?*

Has anyone smelled the differences between Strawberry Moon '05 and Strawberry Moon '09?  I wonder how different they are.

I am absolutely KICKING myself for missing this year's release!


----------



## revinn (Jun 8, 2009)

*Re: Any other BPAL fans on the board?*

Apparently (I haven't smelled the first one, but I read reviews and people on the forum discussed it), 05 was a lot more of a sweet, sugary, strawberries and cream scent, while 09 is real fresh strawberries, with a hint of grass and dandelions.


----------



## miss sha (Jun 8, 2009)

*Re: Any other BPAL fans on the board?*

Oooh, from the sounds of that, now I want Strawberry Moon '05 too. I love sugary scents--Eat Me is loooove!


----------



## MAChostage (Jun 11, 2009)

*Re: Any other BPAL fans on the board?*

I just bought two of the latest Limited Edition bottles!  I bought *June Gloom 2009* (Bright summer flowers, fresh herbs, and a bit of citrus rind dampened by the scent of morning mist and rain) and *Spinning Multicolored Metallic Pinwheel* (Raspberry, lime, blueberry, tangerine, lemon, juniper, and white grape[SIZE=-2][SIZE=-2][SIZE=-2][SIZE=-2][SIZE=-2][SIZE=-2][SIZE=-2][SIZE=-2][SIZE=-2][SIZE=-2][SIZE=-2][SIZE=-2]).  Can't wait to get them!
[/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE]


----------



## revinn (Jun 11, 2009)

*Re: Any other BPAL fans on the board?*

I got Pinwheel as well! My parents bought me that and Plastic Pink Flamingo for my birthday. My brother got me a bottle of Antique Lace, and I ordered myself imps of Stimulating Sassafras Strengthener and Coyote. I'm a happy camper!

Today, I got the imps that I ordered from a forumite of Midway, Midnight on the Midway, I Fell in Love With a Floating Brain and Love's Philosophy. Soooo goooood.


----------



## MAChostage (Jun 21, 2009)

*Re: Any other BPAL fans on the board?*

Ok, I received my June Gloom 2009 and Spinning Multicolored Metallic Pinwheel and I am loving them both!  Revinn, have you received your Pinwheel yet?  What do you think of it?  I am surprised at how much I'm enjoying the Lab's fruity, candy-like fragrances.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On an unrelated note, as much as I appreciate receiving free imps with my orders, if I get _one more_ imp of Silk Road I'm gonna scream!


----------



## DixieHellcat (Jun 21, 2009)

*Re: Any other BPAL fans on the board?*

(peeks in) Hi yall, sorry I've been awol from Spec, RL is nuts. I got Strawberry Moon 09 & really like it! I'm not big on fruity scents, but the green notes in it balance out the sweetness. Pondering Lawn Gnome also...


----------



## makeba (Jun 23, 2009)

*Re: Any other BPAL fans on the board?*

who would yall rec to buy imps from that you personally have and trust. i want to get imps of
dorian
zephyr
tamora
lionesse and hymn to proserpine and defututa


----------



## MAChostage (Jun 23, 2009)

*Re: Any other BPAL fans on the board?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DixieHellcat* 

 
_(peeks in) Hi yall, sorry I've been awol from Spec, RL is nuts. I got Strawberry Moon 09 & really like it! I'm not big on fruity scents, but the green notes in it balance out the sweetness. Pondering Lawn Gnome also..._

 
Hey DixieHellcat!  As you've probably seen earlier in this thread, I am so upset that I missed Strawberry Moon '09.  I saw an '05 version of it on eBay, but they're supposedly different, and the '09 one is the one I really would like to get my hands on.  Lawn Gnome, huh?  Gotta go check out that description.  Sounds like a green scent, and I like those!


----------



## MAChostage (Jun 23, 2009)

*Re: Any other BPAL fans on the board?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *makeba* 

 
_who would yall rec to buy imps from that you personally have and trust. i want to get imps of
dorian
zephyr
tamora
lionesse and hymn to proserpine and defututa_

 

I've never purchased imps from an individual, wish I could answer that for you.  So you're not interested in just getting them directly from the Lab?  You've got 6 listed, that's a set!


----------



## makeba (Jun 23, 2009)

*Re: Any other BPAL fans on the board?*

i am interested in getting them from the lab but just wanted to explore some sale items.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i didnt see all the ones i wanted from the recs so i am gonna get them from the lab. i believe i read the processing could be 14 plus days so me being the impatient girl i am i thought i would explore a sale. well, good things come to those who wait, so wait i will. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



it would be nice to see yours and revinn bpal fragrance collections!!!!


----------



## MAChostage (Jun 23, 2009)

*Re: Any other BPAL fans on the board?*

^^ I will make that happen for you!  I may not be able to do it tonight, but by tomorrow evening for sure.


----------



## revinn (Jun 23, 2009)

*Re: Any other BPAL fans on the board?*

I'll def take some pics and post 'em as soon as my birthday order comes in! Which should be any day now, as my birthday is July 1st.. And I'd def love to see MACHostage's collection! 

I didn't get my Pinwheel yet, but I've noticed in reviews that it smells boozy..which is scaring me. MACHostage, do you find that that's the case?


----------



## MAChostage (Jun 23, 2009)

*Re: Any other BPAL fans on the board?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *revinn* 

 
_I didn't get my Pinwheel yet, but I've noticed in reviews that it smells boozy..which is scaring me. MACHostage, do you find that that's the case?_

 
I don't think it smells boozy at all!  Fruity, with a slight hint of something metallic, but no booze to my nose.  I'm enjoying it.  I really hope you like it but if you don't, holla at me.


----------



## MAChostage (Jun 23, 2009)

*Re: Any other BPAL fans on the board?*

Ok, Makeba (and anyone else who is interested!), I couldn't wait!  Here are a couple of pics of my (growing!) collection.  These are clickable: the first pic is of my scent tray (containing all the scents of any type that I currently own), the second is of my "jar o' imps" (paid and samples received with orders), and the last is of my BPAL bottles.  I also currently have backups of Candy Phoenix, Scherezade and Marianne.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





In case you can't see all the bottle names clearly, from left to right they are:  Vixen, Candy Phoenix, Spinning Multicolored Metallic Pinwheel, Scherezade, Embalming Fluid, (Resurrected) Snake Charmer, Verdandi, Dorian, Madam Moriarty Misfortune Teller, Marianne, June Gloom 2009, and The Dodo.  Of my bottles, all were purchased without ever having smelled them previously except Vixen, Scherezade, Embalming Fluid, Verdandi and Dorian.  I have really been fortunate in this regard -- with the exception of The Dodo, which I don't care for.


----------



## makeba (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: Any other BPAL fans on the board?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAChostage* 

 
_Ok, Makeba (and anyone else who is interested!), I couldn't wait! Here are a couple of pics of my (growing!) collection. These are clickable: the first pic is of my scent tray (containing all the scents of any type that I currently own), the second is of my "jar o' imps" (paid and samples received with orders), and the last is of my BPAL bottles. I also currently have backups of Candy Phoenix, Scherezade and Marianne. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




In case you can't see all the bottle names clearly, from left to right they are: Vixen, Candy Phoenix, Spinning Multicolored Metallic Pinwheel, Scherezade, Embalming Fluid, (Resurrected) Snake Charmer, Verdandi, Dorian, Madam Moriarty Misfortune Teller, Marianne, June Gloom 2009, and The Dodo. Of my bottles, all were purchased without ever having smelled them previously except Vixen, Scherezade, Embalming Fluid, Verdandi and Dorian. I have really been fortunate in this regard -- with the exception of The Dodo, which I don't care for. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
everything is soo beautifully lined up! i love fragrance. i find it to be another addiction i have next to makeup!! thank you for taking pics!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



you and revinn are about to start a new addiction of fragrance oils in me now!!! oh shoot!!!! i cant wait to get a couple, or a few or a lot etc


----------



## MAChostage (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: Any other BPAL fans on the board?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *makeba* 

 
_everything is soo beautifully lined up! i love fragrance. i find it to be another addiction i have next to makeup!! thank you for taking pics!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



you and revinn are about to start a new addiction of fragrance oils in me now!!! oh shoot!!!! i cant wait to get a couple, or a few or a lot etc  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks, I'm so glad you like!  Now you need to carve out some time, get on that overwhelming website and get you some imps or something!


----------



## makeba (Jun 25, 2009)

*Re: Any other BPAL fans on the board?*

i know, tell me about it! revinn made a long list of items that would suit me and surely they do. i made a nice list of ones  i want to order. what are some exotic fragrance that you like. not ones that smell masculine but ones that say sexy/powerful diva has entered the room! lol. help me out sis! you too revinn! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. i like pomegranite,bergamot. something deep but yet super sexy. like i have gucci by gucci and its the most sexiest fragrance.


----------



## MAChostage (Jun 27, 2009)

*Re: Any other BPAL fans on the board?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *makeba* 

 
_i know, tell me about it! revinn made a long list of items that would suit me and surely they do. i made a nice list of ones  i want to order. what are some exotic fragrance that you like. not ones that smell masculine but ones that say sexy/powerful diva has entered the room! lol. help me out sis! you too revinn! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. i like pomegranite,bergamot. something deep but yet super sexy. like i have gucci by gucci and its the most sexiest fragrance._

 
Girl, I am no where near well-versed in this area!  Were you talking about BPAL scents or just scents in general?  Since I started wearing BPAL, I stopped wearing store scents.


----------



## makeba (Jun 28, 2009)

*Re: Any other BPAL fans on the board?*

i am talking about BPAL scents. there are so many blends that its overwhelming to look at. at least for me that is!


----------



## MAChostage (Jun 28, 2009)

*Re: Any other BPAL fans on the board?*

I'm going to suggest you take a look in the BPAL forums.  The folks who frequent them are expert at describing and suggesting scents.  There is a very active recommendation thread there.  I haven't visited it in a while so I should probably go take a peek, myself.


----------



## Vixxen (Jun 28, 2009)

*Re: Any other BPAL fans on the board?*

i adore bpal. i just got pinwheel and smokey moon


----------



## MAChostage (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: Any other BPAL fans on the board?*

Woohoo!  I scored a Strawberry Moon 2009!  I'm so excited!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(I also received my order the other day consisting of re-orders for Dorian and Embalming Fluid, but this time around I also got my first bottle of Spellbound, to satisfy the red musk lover in me.)


----------



## MAChostage (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: Any other BPAL fans on the board?*

Vixxen, what's your impression of Smokey Moon?


----------



## Kirsty (Mar 1, 2010)

*BPAL - Beaver Moon*

Hi,

I just wanted some opinions. I was contacted for a swap on MUA for my MAC Frozen White pigment (about 90% full old big jar). I had a look through her swap list & she had BPAL - Beaver Moon 1/2 Bottle on there (she said about 3.5ml) Now i'm just wondering if this is a fair swap..It sounds really pretty, but 3.5ml doesn't seem alot?

I'm new to BPAL and have been wanting to try some things out for a while. (so i'm abit lost)

TIA


----------



## revinn (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: BPAL - Beaver Moon*

BPAL oils are very concentrated, so you only need a dab or two for a scent that lasts all day. Half a bottle usually lasts me about four months, more if I rotate it with other scents. If it's the original Beaver Moon and not the ressurected Anniversary scent, that it's a pretty rare find! It's a delicious smelling oil, btw.

I hope that helps with your decison!


----------



## Kirsty (Mar 19, 2010)

*Re: Any other BPAL fans on the board?*

I'm a BPAL beginner, but so far my favourite is Candy Phoenix 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 desperately seeking a bottle of Velvet Unicorn


----------



## Mixxi (Apr 6, 2010)

*Re: BPAL - Beaver Moon*

I've sort of fallen out of love a bit with BPAL as I have A LOT and spent a lot of money for quite a lot of oils I don't wear but Beaver Moon is gorgeous. Smells exactly like cheesecake but in a really nice (maybe even sexy?) way.


----------



## downloadstone (Apr 11, 2010)

*Re: Any other BPAL fans on the board?*

I LOVE BPAL. I've had to drastically cut my spending, but I adore the stuff. I really really need a bottle of Sachs, my imp isn't going to cut it.


----------



## makeba (Apr 14, 2010)

*Re: Any other BPAL fans on the board?*

I still have to order some goodies from BPAL. I think I will treat myself to a bottle this weekend. Machostage have you gotten any new goodies. downloadstone describe Sachs to me and how well you love it!!


----------



## Kirsty (Apr 17, 2010)

*Re: Any other BPAL fans on the board?*

Just to let any UK ladies know, I added a bunch of GC & LE imps to my sale and also a 5ml incase you were looking to try out some stuff, but didn't want to wait. link in my sig.


----------



## MAChostage (May 24, 2010)

*Re: Any other BPAL fans on the board?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *makeba* 

 
_I still have to order some goodies from BPAL. I think I will treat myself to a bottle this weekend. Machostage have you gotten any new goodies. downloadstone describe Sachs to me and how well you love it!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
My only new bottle is one of Blood Amber.  I'm really loving it.  I also received an imp of Psyche and, at first whiff, felt like it was one I needed to order a bottle of.  Then I let my guy smell it and he said "don't you already have something that smells like that?"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Meh, what does _he _know?


----------



## makeba (Jun 10, 2010)

I am a big amber fan. Is it sweet or more on the pungent side?


----------



## vividdreamer (Jun 10, 2010)

I am a HUGE BPAL fanatic--over 100 bottles (eek!) 

I just got my latest order in: 

Rosy Maple Moth : anyone who loves fruity/candy/sweet scents NEEDS this. It is utterly gorgeous, and perfect for summer. It has lemon blossom, huckleberry, sweat pea, vanilla rose, acai berry, and candy floss--it's like a brighter, happier version of Pink Sugar meets Pink Phoenix with a bit of tang from citrus mixed in. FAB!! I need at least two more bottles, lol!

Gypsy Moth : I haven't tried yet, but I know it has bourbon vanilla, egyptian musk, and cardamom in it. The bottle smell isn't what I was expecting, but I think a bit of aging will make this one dead sexy. 

Paduan Killer Bee Swarm: a ton of notes I don't remember, but it smells really unique...and really good! It's a lot like I expected it to smell, actually, and I'm glad. Another one that will age nicely


----------



## makeba (Jun 10, 2010)

a 100 bottles. wow double eek!! I love scents too. the ones you named sound interesting. I just went to their site to check on some goodies and I guess they are having database issues or something becuz it wld only allow me to do search but not read about it.


----------



## makeba (Jun 14, 2010)

I finally ordered!!!
Inez 5ml
Tamora 5ml
sample of hymn to proserpine


----------



## MAChostage (Jul 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *makeba* 

 
_I am a big amber fan. Is it sweet or more on the pungent side?_

 
It's more sweet.


----------



## MAChostage (Jul 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vividdreamer* 

 
_ 
Rosy Maple Moth : anyone who loves fruity/candy/sweet scents NEEDS this. It is utterly gorgeous, and perfect for summer. It has lemon blossom, huckleberry, sweat pea, vanilla rose, acai berry, and candy floss--it's like a brighter, happier version of Pink Sugar meets Pink Phoenix with a bit of tang from citrus mixed in. FAB!! I need at least two more bottles, lol!_

 
Thanks so much for this info!  I'm horrible about keeping up with the  Limited Edition releases!  I'm going to order a bottle of this now!


----------



## MAChostage (Jul 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vividdreamer* 

 
_Rosy Maple Moth : anyone who loves fruity/candy/sweet scents NEEDS this. It is utterly gorgeous, and perfect for summer. It has lemon blossom, huckleberry, sweat pea, vanilla rose, acai berry, and candy floss--it's like a brighter, happier version of Pink Sugar meets Pink Phoenix with a bit of tang from citrus mixed in. FAB!! I need at least two more bottles, lol!_

 
Ooh, I got my Rosy Maple Moth and I LOVE it!  Thanks so much for the suggestion.  I also received Frimps of Grand Guignol and Morgause.  Grand Guignol interests me!


----------



## vikitty (Jul 26, 2010)

Rosy Maple Moth is awesome! I also love Paper Kite, because I love coconut. <3 The other 'flies and moths I tried were only OK.


----------



## kaliraksha (Jul 27, 2010)

Oooh Rosy Maple Moth sounds right up my alley. Anyone have any suggestions for something a little more musty, exotic and maybe even floral?


----------



## vikitty (Jul 27, 2010)

Honestly, I think it smells a lot like Pink Sugar, so maybe the new Pink Sugar Sensual?


----------



## MAChostage (Jul 27, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kaliraksha* 

 
_Oooh Rosy Maple Moth sounds right up my alley. Anyone have any suggestions for something a little more musty, exotic and maybe even floral?_

 
Kaliraksha, are you new to BPAL?  Musty and exotic *is* their essence, IMO!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I have to think on the floral addition for a minute, though.  But I'll bet there are a ton of things you'd love!


----------



## MAChostage (Jul 27, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vikitty* 

 
_Honestly, I think it smells a lot like Pink Sugar, so maybe the new Pink Sugar Sensual?_

 
That's a good one.  Makeba mentioned "booze" as a note in one of her earlier posts about another scent, and I smell "booze" in RMM.


----------



## Lapis (Aug 24, 2010)

Ladies can someone please help me, I received some samples of bpal the sender is not a bpal lover and had recieved these from a friend and passed them on, all she could tell me is that it was from an honey collection and another limited edition collection, I go on the site I see that there's a honey line that no longer will be made as of the 26th, so help I need to understand this site so I can order before then


----------



## kabuki_KILLER (Aug 28, 2010)

I just visited their Dark Delicacies shop last tuesday, the full moon. Thank god they're in LA! I tried so many of them. A lot of them smell "eh" at first and way too potent, but after a while, many smell really good!

I ended up getting "Torture Queen" from the Carnival Diabolique collection and imps of Zombi and Nocturne. I think I like Zombi better. Now I regret all the bottles of designer perfumes I own. XD


----------



## martiangurll (Aug 30, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lapis* 

 
_Ladies can someone please help me, I received some samples of bpal the sender is not a bpal lover and had recieved these from a friend and passed them on, all she could tell me is that it was from an honey collection and another limited edition collection, I go on the site I see that there's a honey line that no longer will be made as of the 26th, so help I need to understand this site so I can order before then_

 

Okay, I am a recovering BPALaholic.  Lapis, to find the names of the perfumes and get reviews of them, go to the site and go to the forum tab.  Once in the forums, go to the reviews.  Unless you create a forum profile, it probably will not let you search, you will have to go through the LE (Limited Editions) reviews to find the names of your imps (samples).  Or, create a forum profile, and use the search function.

If you are looking at the main BPAL website, it will not find discontinued scents--you will have to look on the forums, but they have exhaustive reviews of every scent ever made and even some that were never officially released.


----------



## MAChostage (Dec 5, 2010)

BUMP  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I'd love to hear what you guys are wearing/have tried lately!


----------



## revinn (Dec 6, 2010)

From the Yules, I recently received the Soldier (amazing sweet red musk and leather), Winter-Time (sweet mint with a hint of pine), Gingerbread Poppet (a re-promote, and self-explanatory), and FINALLY Snow White (sweet, fresh, musky...something. Beautiful). 

	I also ordered another bottle of my all-time fave, Dorian. With all the oils being discontinued lately, I don't want to risk it.


----------



## MAChostage (Dec 6, 2010)

The Soldier, please expound on that one!  Does it smell masculine at all, with that leather note?  Snow White sounds pretty.  Does the site have a list of discontinued oils?  I didn't know they were discontinuing some!


----------



## revinn (Dec 6, 2010)

They've had some issues with components becoming unavailable, so general catalogue scents have been discontined abruptly for the last few months. Not sure if there's a list available, but a few of my favorites have been discontinued as well 

	I don't find it masculine at all. My skin amps sweetness, so that might be something to consider, but I get mostly red musk, creamy sweetness, and a hint of leather. Black pepper is listed as a note, but I don't smell any (thankfully. It turns to rubber on my skin).


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jan 6, 2011)

I am so happy to find others who love BPal! I have been a fan for about 3 years now and love their warmer scents, especially from the Alice line.  Favourites of mine are:

  	A Mouses Sad and Long Tail
  	Alice
  	Victoria
  	Klara
  	Antique Lace
  	Eclipse
  	Velvet
  	Lyonesse
  	Vasalissa
  	Seance
  	Prague
  	Morocco

  	I have about 40 BPals in my collection to use up before I place another order!!


----------



## MAChostage (Jan 6, 2011)

Welcome to the thread and thanks for the info! I haven't tried any of those you mentioned but I will.  I do have The DoDo from the Alice line, and I *hate *it!  It is not what I expected at all.


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jan 6, 2011)

I mostly like warm scents, oriental or the ones they have that include honey, vanilla or something that makes you want to eat them as much as wear them!


----------



## jillybean (Jan 20, 2011)

Some of my favorite BPAL's are:

  	Chimera
  	Dana O'Shee
  	Pancake Breakfast
  	Dark Chocolate & Key Lime Truffle
  	El Dia de Reyes
  	Humbug

  	I tend to only go for the foody smelling scents, which aren't many so I don't buy very often but leaves more money for makeup! I went to my first BPAL event in April and got to meet Beth and all the labbies, it was such fun!


----------



## MAChostage (Jan 20, 2011)

I see so many people say they love Dana O'Shee.  And Pancake Breakfast has me intrigued, LOL!


----------



## jillybean (Jan 20, 2011)

Have you ever smelled LUSH's Snowcake soap before? If so, it's very similar to Dana but better, IMO.

  	Pancake Breakfast was something that the Black Phoenix Trading Post put out a few years ago. BPTP seems to have more of the foody scents that come out from time to time. Some of my favorite scents have come from the TP.

  	I bet you could find decants of PB on bpal.org. It's pancakes with boysenberry syrup. NOM.


----------



## revinn (Mar 14, 2011)

I've been on a BPAL hiatus for a while, so last night I placed a huge order.

	I got : imps of Alice, The Bow and Crown of Conquest, Dee, Perversion, O (tried this a long time ago, thought I'd give it another chance), and Velvet.

  	And 5ml's of Shub-Niggurath, Tombstone, How Doth the Little Crocodile, Bliss, Chimera, Lemon Scented Sticky Bat, Detestable Putrescence, Sara Pezzini, Western Diamondback, Death Adder, WILF, and Dark Chocolate, Lime & Chocolate Mint.

	Can't wait! Has anyone else picked up anything new lately?


----------



## MAChostage (Mar 14, 2011)

I've been on hiatus too.  I recently made a list of scents containing red musk that I might want to try, so I'm thinking I need to get on that!


----------



## cheetahpita (Mar 28, 2011)

I just bought a couple imps:

  	Bluebeard
  	The Great Sword of War
  	Phoenix Steamworks
  	Baku
  	The Hanging Gardens
  	Undertow
  	Manhattan

  	I'm usually a fan of aquatic/citrus, so Undertow and Manhattan hopefully will be good - the rest are random, just to try them out


----------



## cyanidewine (Apr 2, 2011)

I've been slowly building up a list, but I've never ordered from them and I can't decide what to get!
  	I'm just looking at imps right now, although I might grab one of the Bones Trombone (blueberry and lemon pie?! yum!)
  	I want a nice variety, and I've been lurking on this thread but it seems like a lot of the popular ones (Beaver Moon, Snake Oil) aren't available anymore.
  	Anyone have any recomendations for some cheesecakey or foody scents and maybe one or two slightly more adult, sexy scents that aren't too musky?

  	I can sit allll day reading the descriptions, but at the same time they're a tad intimidating!

  	Here's my tentative list so far!
  	Screeching parrot
	Night gaunt
	Eat me


----------



## martiangurll (Apr 18, 2011)

jillybean said:


> Have you ever smelled LUSH's Snowcake soap before? If so, it's very similar to Dana but better, IMO.
> 
> Pancake Breakfast was something that the Black Phoenix Trading Post put out a few years ago. BPTP seems to have more of the foody scents that come out from time to time. Some of my favorite scents have come from the TP.
> 
> I bet you could find decants of PB on bpal.org. It's pancakes with boysenberry syrup. NOM.


	Okay, pounce and HI Jillybean--from martiangurll on B&I!  Sorry to post off topic but had to say Hi.
  	And yeah, I gotta get me some BPAL imps of this PB.


----------



## cheetahpita (Apr 22, 2011)

cyanidewine said:


> Eat me


	Haha, the descriptions can get a bit crazy   I tend to go to the forums to see what other people have said about a scent before deciding.  I can't help much on the cheesecakey/foodie scents (unless you're looking for chocolatey? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) but a more adult/sexy scent that I love is Manhatten.  Not too citrusy but very hard to describe otherwise - classy and very night-on-the-town adultish.


----------



## FourC's (May 8, 2011)

I've heard of Bpal on and off for ages. It wasn't until a guru on youtube that I love tried some imps that i became completely intrigued. I have a huge list of the ones I want to try but price keeps holding me back. I think I'll end up waiting until the holidays or next tax season and then drop a chunk.


----------



## martiangurll (May 9, 2011)

FourC's said:


> I've heard of Bpal on and off for ages. It wasn't until a guru on youtube that I love tried some imps that i became completely intrigued. I have a huge list of the ones I want to try but price keeps holding me back. I think I'll end up waiting until the holidays or next tax season and then drop a chunk.


	If you go to the sales section of the BPAL forums, you can buy a few imps for cheap.  Not to enable or anything, that's  how I ended up with a ten bottle a month habit and all


----------



## MAChostage (May 9, 2011)

What have you gotten lately, martiangurll?  (Not that I need encouragement to buy!)


----------



## Amber Dawn (Jul 18, 2011)

I love my BPALs though I haven't worn them much in the last month. Can't blame the heat since there isn't any!


----------



## QueenOfSnark (Jul 20, 2011)

I've been off and on wearing my BPALs, letting some of the newer ones "marinate". Weenies should be up mid-August, though I only seriously plunk down money during Lupercalia. If Ghoulish is up this year I'll grab a bottle, but aside from GCs I think my wallet will be BPAL-proof until next January/February.


----------



## Babypopje (Oct 14, 2011)

*waves to all BPAL addicts*

  	Guess some of you know me from the forums, my name is Babypopje there as well!
  	Someone there advised me to take a peek here on Speckta, so... here I am!


----------



## laylalovesmac (Oct 14, 2011)

Babypopje said:


> *waves to all BPAL addicts*
> 
> Guess some of you know me from the forums, my name is Babypopje there as well!
> Someone there advised me to take a peek here on Speckta, so... here I am!


 





 Found you!!

  	I have a feeling I'll be bumping this thread a lot.... SO much good stuff....


----------



## Babypopje (Oct 15, 2011)

Yay, you found me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	And yes, I agree, so much good stuff! I'd need a big trunk to house everything that I want from that. A trunk? No, a whole room!
  	Ooooo imagine that, a whole room full of BPAL, MAC and NARS! *drools*


----------



## laylalovesmac (Oct 15, 2011)

Babypopje said:


> Yay, you found me!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
	OH MY GOD!!! A room full of BPAL, MAC, and NARS!! And I would want a MUFE section as well.... ugh. Now I'm gonna be daydreaming all day. XD Thanks for that.


----------



## MAChostage (Oct 15, 2011)

Welcome to the BPAL forum here on Specktra!  It's been pretty quiet here for a while now.




Babypopje said:


> *waves to all BPAL addicts*
> 
> Guess some of you know me from the forums, my name is Babypopje there as well!
> Someone there advised me to take a peek here on Speckta, so... here I am!


----------



## Babypopje (Oct 16, 2011)

MAChostage said:


> Welcome to the BPAL forum here on Specktra!  It's been pretty quiet here for a while now.



 	Well, time to change that, then!

  	What did you guys think of the Weenie update? Did you order smellies? And which ones?


----------



## cheetahpita (Oct 16, 2011)

nah, I'm not into Weenies (blasphemy, I know!) - the apple/spice/fall leaves/hay/pumpkin doesn't really do it for me... now Yules, on the other hand, is what I save up for every year


----------



## MAChostage (Oct 16, 2011)

I also didn't order any Weenies.  I haven't placed an order in a minute, so I need to browse the site again.  You know, I find that the majority of my scents are the heavier, more heady ones that are more "appropriate" (if there is such a thing) for the cooler months.  And seeing as how I don't have an awful lot of cool weather down this way, I probably need to expand my personal BPAL catalog.  I just love Red Musk and Amber, though, so I tend to gravitate towards scents containing those notes.

  	I'm off to look at the site...

*ETA*:  Ok, Babypopje, you got me all fired up and I went over there to see what I'd missed by way of the Weenies, and HYGEIA caught my eye.  So I ordered it!  How could I not (*red musk and red amber*, sweet incense, Mysore sandalwood, tobacco absolute, golden musk, orris root, frankincense and helichrysum).  *And* it's got sweet incense and golden musk, aaaahhhh!  I was doomed from the start!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Do tell what you ordered, Babypopje!


----------



## laylalovesmac (Oct 16, 2011)

MAChostage said:


> I also didn't order any Weenies.  I haven't placed an order in a minute, so I need to browse the site again.  You know, I find that the majority of my scents are the heavier, more heady ones that are more "appropriate" (if there is such a thing) for the cooler months.  And seeing as how I don't have an awful lot of cool weather down this way, I probably need to expand my personal BPAL catalog.  I just love Red Musk and Amber, though, so I tend to gravitate towards scents containing those notes.
> 
> I'm off to look at the site...
> 
> ...


	Ooooh! Enjoy! I'll want to hear how awesome it is.  I, personally, like heavier scents, too, so.... I'll be stalking this thread like you stalk your email for a CnS!! 


  	ETA: Oh- and did anyone order the #occupywallstreet scent? I ordered a bottle for myself and my witch said she ordered one for me too....  I'm STOKED! PATCHOULI!!!! (absolute favorite note evar!!)


----------



## MAChostage (Oct 16, 2011)

How did I miss this one??  Back to the site to check that out...




laylalovesmac said:


> ETA: Oh- and did anyone order the *#occupywallstreet scent*? I ordered a bottle for myself and my witch said she ordered one for me too....  I'm STOKED! PATCHOULI!!!! (absolute favorite note evar!!)


----------



## laylalovesmac (Oct 16, 2011)

MAChostage said:


> How did I miss this one??  Back to the site to check that out...


	Did you see it? Did you see it?


----------



## MAChostage (Oct 18, 2011)

^^ Ahhh, yeah, laylalovesmac, I saw it!  I'm skeered of patchouli, however.  It's so hit or miss with me.  Usually it's way too overwhelming for my tastes.  Let us know what you really think of it when you get it, though.  And I love that they're feeding the protesters with proceeds.


----------



## laylalovesmac (Oct 18, 2011)

MAChostage said:


> ^^ Ahhh, yeah, laylalovesmac, I saw it!  I'm skeered of patchouli, however.  It's so hit or miss with me.  Usually it's way too overwhelming for my tastes.  Let us know what you really think of it when you get it, though.  And I love that they're feeding the protesters with proceeds.



 	I will definitely let you know, but I'm gonna love it! I love any and all patchouli blends - no discrimination here. XD


----------



## laylalovesmac (Oct 20, 2011)

Double post (I know, I know), but I'm bumping this because I got my Weenie decants in today! I'm still a bit sick so my nose isn't perfect at the moment, but I thought I'd just let everyone (the few BPAL addicts there seem to be here ) know my thoughts on the scents I tried.

  	You'll excuse the long post.... I went Weenie crazy this year. XD

  	Things I Got Bottles Of:

  	Samhain 2011 - This is just a nice autumn patchouli blend. Honestly, I'm a bit meh on it and might end up swapping/selling eventually, but I really wanted to try it so I don't regret it. It's nice, but definitely not the stand out to me.

  	Nothing but Death - One of the few florals that has worked on me thusfar. I bought this for sentimental reasons so I didn't really care how it smelled anyway, but it's a nice, deep, dark violet with a base of subtle tobacco and a gorgeous dirt/fruit mixture. I totally LOVE this one! If I had the money, I'd order a backup in a heartbeat. Of course, a backup is a last priority since there are so many other bottles I now want need.

  	Halloween: Las Vegas (bpal forum exclusive) - This is just straight-up boozy, delicious, warm wonderfulness! SO sweet and SO good! I totally love this one. It almost smells like a sweet, moist strawberry cake to me sometimes, but overall, just a really nice blend.

  	Things I Now Want NEED Bottles Of:

  	The Black Apple of Saturn - Smells a bit like Undertow to me, but has a hint more black/pink to it if that makes any sense. I find it to be a lovely apple scent. I really like this one.

  	Regina Erebi - This smells like a wonderfully mixed cocktail. The pomegranate and mulberry compliment each other quite well and the mint is a perfect touch of crispness that the blend is otherwise lacking. Totally adore this one!

  	Autumn Cider - Okay- this is THE SHIT. I love it. Warm and apple-y and autumn-y and a bit boozy but mostly just yummy and comforting and warm. I will definitely be trying to get a bottle of this!

  	Ghosts in Love - I really love this as a fresher scent for me. I don't really know how to describe it, but I imagine it would be a great unisex scent (that's actually why I want a bottle). It's a bit creepy and cold but very well blended and nice at the same time. Really like this one.

  	The Vampire Bride - Keep in mind that my nose is broken for the time being, but this smelled like Ghosts in Love but with a touch of sweetness that GiL doesn't have. Will also be trying to get a bottle of this one! It's awesome.

  	Things I'm Meh On:

  	Nightmare - I love sweet blends so this is nice. It's fruity but has a sophisticated note that is usually lacking in fruity blends. I may try to get a bottle later on, but it's not urgent like my other wants.

  	Mictecacihuatl 2011 - This is actually the first herbal-y blend I like. It's sweet and kind of sophisticated. I'm sure it would be like past incarnations, but this is my first time trying it! I like it, but I definitely don't need a bottle.

  	Things I Can Pass Easily:

  	Sonnet D'Automne - I think it's the dry leaves that turned me off (October was HORRENDOUS on me) but this is just too sharp for me and my skin.


  	I'm honestly kind of pissed off. These will only be up until November 13th and I will DEFINITELY not have enough for even one of the bottles I want until the end of November.  I'll figure something out, I'm sure, but ugh. I know BPAL isn't everything (I actually had trouble typing that ), but this blows. This year's Weenie update was AMAZING!! There a billion more I want to try, but I know that if I do, they'll just end up on a long wishlist. XD

  	So, those are my thoughts on the blends I got. Sorry it's not more helpful- I'm still an amateur at BPAL and perfume in general and I have trouble describing how things smell. If I like it, I like it; if I don't, I don't.


----------



## MAChostage (Oct 21, 2011)

I really appreciate your review, laylalovesmac!  I'm tempted to try some other things, but I HATE when I get something and then don't like it.  Based on the description, I just knew that I'd love The Dodo.  Well, it's been sitting *untouched* with my other scents since I got it.  I just hate it!


----------



## cheetahpita (Oct 21, 2011)

Thanks for the review, layla! I'm sure there will be people selling bottles/decants on the forum later, if you don't have the money now... that's how I usually buy decants anyway.  Faster gratification that way


----------



## laylalovesmac (Oct 21, 2011)

cheetahpita said:


> Thanks for the review, layla! I'm sure there will be people selling bottles/decants on the forum later, if you don't have the money now... that's how I usually buy decants anyway.  Faster gratification that way


	True, true. But I need bottles!! *crosses eyes like a crazy person* I'll work something out, I'm sure.


----------



## MAChostage (Oct 22, 2011)

Somebody describe decants to me.  Are they just that, transferred from the original bottle to another?  If so, what's the purpose?


----------



## laylalovesmac (Oct 22, 2011)

MAChostage said:


> Somebody describe decants to me.  Are they just that, transferred from the original bottle to another?  If so, what's the purpose?


	I'm totally just spamming this thread now. XD

  	Decants are essentially imps of scents that cannot be in imps. Limited editions, special series, etc. And people take samples from their bottles and put them in imp vials and that's a decant!


----------



## MAChostage (Oct 23, 2011)

Thank you *so* much for that!  Now I can think of 100 decants I want!  What's the best source for finding/getting them?




laylalovesmac said:


> I'm totally just spamming this thread now. XD
> 
> Decants are essentially imps of scents that cannot be in imps. Limited editions, special series, etc. And people take samples from their bottles and put them in imp vials and that's a decant!


----------



## laylalovesmac (Oct 23, 2011)

MAChostage said:


> Thank you *so* much for that!  Now I can think of 100 decants I want!  What's the best source for finding/getting them?


	You a member of bpal.org? There's a sale/swap section there (essentially like the Clearance Bin here) where a lot of people sell off/swap imps, decants, partials, or bottles that didn't work for them. That's the best way I've found. You're likely to find what you want there, depending on how LE it was. 

  	Glad I could help!!


----------



## MAChostage (Oct 24, 2011)

I'm glad you mentioned bpal.org, I'd forgotten all about it!  I have never really frequented the board but I'm going to make a concerted effort to start.  Spent a good amount of time there today and scored decants of all the new apple scents, along with a bottle of The Green Apple of Venus.  Sure hope I like it.  I've been jonesing for an apple scent.




laylalovesmac said:


> You a member of bpal.org? There's a sale/swap section there (essentially like the Clearance Bin here) where a lot of people sell off/swap imps, decants, partials, or bottles that didn't work for them. That's the best way I've found. You're likely to find what you want there, depending on how LE it was.
> 
> Glad I could help!!


----------



## laylalovesmac (Oct 25, 2011)

MAChostage said:


> I'm glad you mentioned bpal.org, I'd forgotten all about it!  I have never really frequented the board but I'm going to make a concerted effort to start.  Spent a good amount of time there today and scored decants of all the new apple scents, along with a bottle of The Green Apple of Venus.  Sure hope I like it.  I've been jonesing for an apple scent.


	Oooh- excellent! Did you post in the 'What do you have bottles of?' thread? I think I friended you. XD


----------



## MAChostage (Oct 25, 2011)

I sure did!  I go by "Gymeni" over there.  Somebody friended me, was it you?




laylalovesmac said:


> Oooh- excellent! Did you post in the 'What do you have bottles of?' thread? I think I friended you. XD


----------



## laylalovesmac (Oct 25, 2011)

MAChostage said:


> I sure did!  I go by "Gymeni" over there.  Somebody friended me, was it you?


	Yessum. I'm despite_the_faerie on there.


----------



## MAChostage (Oct 30, 2011)

Well, this sucks. 

  	I ordered some imps from a BPAL user and ended up paying her more than I should have, and now she hasn't responded to any of my messages.  Silly me, I just realized that the total she quoted me for my imps was incorrect to begin with ($ per imp X 4 imps + $ for shipping did not add up/was more than it should have been).  In my excitement I fired off my payment, she's received it and the transaction is now complete.  I'd sent her a message right after I payed asking her to confirm that she'd received payment, and then another this morning when I realized the payment amount snafu.  Although she's logged in several times since I sent her the first message, she has failed to respond to them.  I feel like I'm being blown off and it's pissing me off.  I have already talked to Paypal about the issue and plan on giving it a few more days, particularly to see if she even sends me my imps.  If I see that she's still logging in to BPAL and is obviously ignoring my messages, then I plan to open a proper Paypal dispute.  I could kick myself.


----------



## laylalovesmac (Nov 2, 2011)

MAChostage said:


> Well, this sucks.
> 
> I ordered some imps from a BPAL user and ended up paying her more than I should have, and now she hasn't responded to any of my messages.  Silly me, I just realized that the total she quoted me for my imps was incorrect to begin with ($ per imp X 4 imps + $ for shipping did not add up/was more than it should have been).  In my excitement I fired off my payment, she's received it and the transaction is now complete.  I'd sent her a message right after I payed asking her to confirm that she'd received payment, and then another this morning when I realized the payment amount snafu.  Although she's logged in several times since I sent her the first message, she has failed to respond to them.  I feel like I'm being blown off and it's pissing me off.  I have already talked to Paypal about the issue and plan on giving it a few more days, particularly to see if she even sends me my imps.  If I see that she's still logging in to BPAL and is obviously ignoring my messages, then I plan to open a proper Paypal dispute.  I could kick myself.


	Awwww MAChostage I'm so sorry..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I've never had a bad experience buying off the forum... Does the user have good feedback? I really hope this gets solved. 


  	Sorry to abruptly change the topic, but the hints Beth has been giving us on Twitter are getting me SO excited!!! Freaking Frankenstein scents? ARE YOU KIDDING ME? Yeah. I won't be buying any makeup for a while.... I NEED BPAL Frankenstein anything. XD <3


----------



## MAChostage (Nov 2, 2011)

Well, I finally heard from the seller and got a refund.  But the other purchase I made on the same day, which I have confirmation made it to my town, somehow has disappeared and never made it to me.  My carrier admits that she never scanned it a final time (at supposed delivery), but says that everything she had out was delivered.  Riiiight.  I'm *highly *disappointed by that one, it was one of the limited edition apples!  Only had a Delivery Confirmation, no insurance.  What luck.

  	I don't Twitter so I haven't heard anything about Beth's hints.  Frankenstein?  Wow!  Tell more as you find out!




laylalovesmac said:


> Awwww MAChostage I'm so sorry.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## laylalovesmac (Nov 2, 2011)

MAChostage said:


> Well, I finally heard from the seller and got a refund.  But the other purchase I made on the same day, which I have confirmation made it to my town, somehow has disappeared and never made it to me.  My carrier admits that she never scanned it a final time (at supposed delivery), but says that everything she had out was delivered.  Riiiight.  I'm *highly *disappointed by that one, it was one of the limited edition apples!  Only had a Delivery Confirmation, no insurance.  What luck.
> 
> I don't Twitter so I haven't heard anything about Beth's hints.  Frankenstein?  Wow!  Tell more as you find out!


	Oh my god- that sucks honey! What a bad run of luck.  At least you got a refund on the first one, right?

  	I would call and scream my little head off at the post office and your carrier. NOT okay.

  	Yes- Frankenstein!!

  	This was her tweet:

  	Working. #*BPAL* http://twitpic.com/79h80m

  	Squee!!!!!


----------



## MAChostage (Nov 3, 2011)

Yes, I did get my refund.  And don't think that I didn't call the Post Office's 1-800 number and report this.  They've opened an investigation.  It's not a large amount of money, but it's the principle to me.  Just the fact that the mail carrier didn't scan the package a final time, and admits this, reeks of just plain WRONG.




laylalovesmac said:


> Oh my god- that sucks honey! What a bad run of luck.  At least you got a refund on the first one, right?
> I would call and scream my little head off at the post office and your carrier. NOT okay.
> 
> Yes- Frankenstein!!
> ...


----------



## MAChostage (Nov 12, 2011)

GREAT news!  My package containing The Green Apple of Venus, missing in the mail since October 31st, arrived in the mail out of the blue today!!  I'm so happy!  I love this scent!  And the icing on the cake is that my new bottle of Hygeia also arrived today and I am absolutely in love with it!






  <-- me today!


----------



## martiangurll (Feb 3, 2012)

MAChostage said:


> What have you gotten lately, martiangurll?  (Not that I need encouragement to buy!)



 	Sorry I just saw this.  I have not bought BPAL in a few years, just recently found some stash and I have been wearing Lucretia a LOT.  With Lupercalia coming up, I am sort of afraid to go look at hte site!


----------



## MAChostage (Feb 4, 2012)

Go look, go look!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I got some decants of the Phoenixes and I really like them.  I wasn't as crazy about Leather Phoenix as I thought I'd be.  I'll have to see if I have an imp of Lucretia lying around.




martiangurll said:


> Sorry I just saw this.  I have not bought BPAL in a few years, just recently found some stash and I have been wearing Lucretia a LOT.  With Lupercalia coming up, I am sort of afraid to go look at hte site!


----------



## MAChostage (Feb 27, 2013)

Where have all my BPAL buddies gone?  I miss hearing about your hauls and recommendations.  I received a sample of a CCCF (cookie cutter commercial fragrance) in my latest Sephora order so I spritzed some on this morning before leaving for work.  Ugh, I really regret it.  It seems like it's ALL I can smell today and I'd love to be able to shower right about now.  Gives me an even better appreciation for my oils!


----------



## laylalovesmac (Apr 7, 2013)

I know!! I can't even use commercial scents anymore- my oils have me so spoiled! All I can smell is the alcohol in, as you would say, cccf scents. :/ hurts my head like crazy.

  	I'm currently pretending that BPAL doesn't exist outside of my fragrance stash. If I think about the fact that other oils are in existence, I'll be on the streets in a matter of days, nothing to keep me warm but my 5 mls.


----------



## makeba (Apr 10, 2013)

Where do you begin looking in this site. It always confuses me. I like lemon vanilla and amber but dang what's good?


----------



## MAChostage (Apr 10, 2013)

Hi, makeba,

  	Yes, the BPAL site can be completely overwhelming, lol!  There is also a site called http://www.bpal.org/ that is a BPAL community site like Specktra is for MAC.  There you can find forums about the specific scents, receive recommendations for scents you might be looking for based on their notes or any number of other factors.  It can be really helpful.  As for the actual BPAL site, you just kind of have to take some time with it and explore it to understand how it's set up.  I tend to go strictly to SHINY AND NEW to see the absolute latest the Lab is up to.  LIMITED EDITION, which overlaps the SHINY AND NEW section a little, covers the current limited edition offerings that you have a chance to experience before they go away forever.  Every heading below ALCHEMISTS LOCAL 93 is an individual "class" of scents.  My favorite scents mostly fall under the BEWITCHING BREWS, although I have others I really like under others as well.

  	Sit down with your favorite beverage and just take your time looking it over.  Order some imps (IMPS EARS), which are small vial samples, of various scents, that's the best way to start.  Their catalog contains loads of vanilla and amber scented oils!  You can go to the top of a page of scent listings and do a FIND in your web browser and just type in vanilla or amber and every scent with that note will be highlighted for you.  That's what I do when I'm looking specifically for red musk in a scent.

  	Dorian might be a scent that you like, as it has both lemon and vanilla notes, I believe.  It's under SIN AND SALVATION, I think.

  	Be sure to come back and let us know of your progress!




makeba said:


> Where do you begin looking in this site. It always confuses me. I like lemon vanilla and amber but dang what's good?


----------



## makeba (Apr 12, 2013)

Hey Mac you helped me before! Red musk hmmm sounds sexy I am feeling for a grape scent that does not smell syrupy or like a teenager. Lol


----------



## ladymeag (Jan 1, 2014)

I'm new around these parts but have been buying BPAL since 2003. (Well, I've been buying MAC longer but that's a different story.  ) For the curious, BPAL has totally revamped their site and brought right on up into the modern age with tags and everything.  I'm a decanter, so I'm always sniffing the new stuff and there's been so much of it in the past few months. Right now I'm huffing up this year's version of Chanukkiyah - it's like pomegranate shisha and I can't get over it.


----------



## MAChostage (Jan 1, 2014)

Hi ladymeag, it's nice to see someone come around and revive this thread! I've got so many BPAL oils that I've not purchased any for a minute. I think the last BPAL oil I purchased was Red Moon 2013. I also discovered Alkemia oils (on Etsy) and I really enjoy a lot of those as well. Thanks for the heads up on the revamped site. I heard it was coming and I just went and looked at it, it's really nice.


----------



## ladymeag (Jan 2, 2014)

My personal collection stays pretty small - I've got weird skin chemistry and prefer "masculine" scents, which aren't quite as common in the BPAL line up (and have an issue with most florals and don't like foody scents, it makes it a pretty manageable addiction.  ) 

The lunar blends never wind up working out for me. They're in the middle of a Black Moon (all month! Three incarnations!) that's got a lot of people very excited, though. 

I'll check into that other brand. I've tried a few others (Arcana, Haunt, Blooddrop, Haus of Gloi, Possets, Violette Market, Nocturne Alchemy/VApothecary) with no luck - either I have an allergic reaction to a carrier or the scents just aren't right for me (usually too sweet.)


----------



## martiangurll (Jan 3, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *ladymeag* 



My personal collection stays pretty small - I've got weird skin chemistry and prefer "masculine" scents, which aren't quite as common in the BPAL line up (and have an issue with most florals and don't like foody scents, it makes it a pretty manageable addiction.  ) 

The lunar blends never wind up working out for me. They're in the middle of a Black Moon (all month! Three incarnations!) that's got a lot of people very excited, though. 

I'll check into that other brand. I've tried a few others (Arcana, Haunt, Blooddrop, Haus of Gloi, Possets, Violette Market, Nocturne Alchemy/VApothecary) with no luck - either I have an allergic reaction to a carrier or the scents just aren't right for me (usually too sweet.) 




  Recommend Bathed and Infused, they're great.  Also check out Heaven and Earth Essentials.


----------



## ladymeag (Jan 4, 2014)

Thanks for the recommendation!  There are a few things I'd love to have that as much as I love BPAL, they haven't been able to supply in over a decade of purchases (for one: a great non-foody vanilla that's general collection so i don't have to worry too hard about hoarding bottles.)


----------



## martiangurll (Jan 4, 2014)

B&I has a good non foody designer vanilla dupes.  Roll on is the only oil medium product though.  I like their purse spray for sampling.


----------



## sarahsharkbait (Jan 27, 2014)

I like the layout of their site  I've always wanted to try from there 
  And I;m so happy that they have vanilla scented perfumes- I have been struggling to find one for a little while.


----------



## ladymeag (Jan 27, 2014)

sarahsharkbait said:


> I like the layout of their site  I've always wanted to try from there
> And I;m so happy that they have vanilla scented perfumes- I have been struggling to find one for a little while.


  They have a few different kinds of vanilla - so you've got some options! My favorite is the woodsy-vanilla of Antikythera Mechanism. Lots of people love the food-y vanilla of Eat Me, though. 

The new site makes it _so_ much easier to find things!


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Jan 28, 2014)

Woo bpal thread, awesome! Im in the UK so havent taken the big plunge to order from the US site yet, but I did get a few imps off ebay. I love poison apple and dragons bone, O is my face, possibly a HG scent!? Wasn't a fan of voodoo or lysander.


----------



## MAChostage (Jan 28, 2014)

Welcome to the thread, kerry-jane88!


----------



## ladymeag (Jan 28, 2014)

The limited edition Lupercalia update brought 5 new GC scents with it and is massive (45 LE scents, plus Wood Horse.) Lupercalia is never my thing - I'm more into the Halloween update yearly - but those who love flowers, honey, and sugared musks should go look!


----------



## martiangurll (Jan 29, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *ladymeag* 



The limited edition Lupercalia update brought 5 new GC scents with it and is massive (45 LE scents, plus Wood Horse.) Lupercalia is never my thing - I'm more into the Halloween update yearly - but those who love flowers, honey, and sugared musks should go look!



  Well, I do recall loving their honey scents so perhaps I should take a look and see the new forums as well.  I have been resisting since all my money goes to MAC and their LE things now, plus I was crushed when my BPAL stash got lost in a move, over 250 bottles I had been collecting and some HTF.  By that time, I was starting to get into make up instead of scents and so my OCD and hoarding got funneled into make up instead and chasing MAC LE replaced chasing the BPAL LE.  I probably have had my account deleted as well.  My long time faves were Bakaneko and Cereberus.  I will probably never see those again!


----------



## ladymeag (Jan 29, 2014)

ladymeag said:


> The limited edition Lupercalia update brought 5 new GC scents with it and is massive (45 LE scents, plus Wood Horse.) Lupercalia is never my thing - I'm more into the Halloween update yearly - but those who love flowers, honey, and sugared musks should go look!
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I do recall loving their honey scents so perhaps I should take a look and see the new forums as well. I have been resisting since all my money goes to MAC and their LE things now, plus I was crushed when my BPAL stash got lost in a move, over 250 bottles I had been collecting and some HTF. By that time, I was starting to get into make up instead of scents and so my OCD and hoarding got funneled into make up instead and chasing MAC LE replaced chasing the BPAL LE. I probably have had my account deleted as well. My long time faves were Bakaneko and Cereberus. I will probably never see those again!


  The forums are the same-old-same-old - it's the BPAL website itself that has been revamped. I know, we figured that would never actually happen.  

That would be a frustrating thing to lose! When I last moved long-distance, I mailed mine to myself Priority - I didn't trust air travel or movers with it.


----------



## sarahsharkbait (Jan 31, 2014)

You star.
  Thank you so much for the recommendation


----------



## ladymeag (Jan 31, 2014)

sarahsharkbait said:


> You star.
> Thank you so much for the recommendation


  You are most welcome! I feel like after the huge Yule update, I have nose fatigue but there has to be a use for all of this sniffed information, right?


----------



## sedmo007 (Aug 28, 2014)

I just learned about BPAL a few weeks ago and ordered a few imps, so Im just waiting on those.


----------



## MAChostage (Aug 31, 2014)

Welcome to BPAL, sedmo007, let the addiction begin!


----------



## veronikawithak (Sep 2, 2014)

Just placed my first order! I got 12 imps (had to make it worth the shipping to Canada). So excited to try these out. I just heard about this brand recently and I love their style.

  Black Pearl
  Zephyr
  Belle Vinu
  Titania
  Juliet
  Poisoned Apple
  Fae
  Alice
  The Ghost
  Eat Me
  Obatala
  Black Lily


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Sep 2, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> Just placed my first order! I got 12 imps (had to make it worth the shipping to Canada). So excited to try these out. I just heard about this brand recently and I love their style.  Black Pearl Zephyr Belle Vinu Titania Juliet Poisoned Apple Fae Alice The Ghost Eat Me Obatala Black Lily


  Oo nice! I have poisoned apple it's a real fairytale scent!


----------



## veronikawithak (Sep 2, 2014)

Quote:  Originally Posted by *kerry-jane88* 


Oo nice! I have poisoned apple it's a real fairytale scent! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






  That's one of the ones I'm most excited for.  I've only ever found 2 perfumes I really liked: DKNY Be Delicious and Burberry Brit Sheer.. I've been craving some variety but none of the conventional ones have worked for me.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Sep 2, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> That's one of the ones I'm most excited for.  I've only ever found 2 perfumes I really liked: DKNY Be Delicious and Burberry Brit Sheer.. I've been craving some variety but none of the conventional ones have worked for me.


  I kind of know what be delicious smells like, poisoned apple is quite different, to me it's like a frosty apple kind of like a Christmas Yankee candle  I only need one dab of the imp on my wrist and I can smell it literally forever the longevity of that scent in particular is incredible!


----------



## veronikawithak (Sep 2, 2014)

kerry-jane88 said:


> I kind of know what be delicious smells like, poisoned apple is quite different, to me it's like a frosty apple kind of like a Christmas Yankee candle
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Perfect! That sounds great.. I'm glad it's different from BD.


----------



## CatDetective (Oct 8, 2014)

Big fan of BPAL. Jabberwocky is my number one fave... I want to say Epitaph is my number two and Wilde my number three... but maybe I need to re-test them all to be sure...

  I have a couple imps of scents that just don't work on/for me, which can be somewhat heartbreaking. Highwayman on me is terrible, as is Paris... they just don't belong on my skin, it seems. But the ones I have that work outweigh the ones that don't I think. I'm thinking of celebrating an October birthday with the Pumpkin Spice Everything single note...


----------



## Thia Winter (Oct 23, 2014)

I'm verrrrry fragrance sensitive but I have a few.  Dana O'shee is my signature scent now.  I wear it as often as I can.  I have a few others I wear too, all lightweight ones but mostly Dana O'shee is what I grab.


----------



## veronikawithak (Nov 2, 2014)

Got my first order of imps a while ago and have been wearing them constantly. Waiting for a forum purchase and some decants from this year's Halloweenies now.


----------



## PraiseBastet (Dec 14, 2014)

Bought my first scent after looking for years, I'm waiting on Bastet to get here


----------



## MAChostage (Feb 18, 2015)

I have been looking for an affordable storage solution for my oils, off and on, for a long time now. I found this one on Etsy and I am extremely happy with the workmanship and the service I received from the owner!  I put one of my many bottles of oil in it just to show you what it would look like.


----------

